# Game of Thrones HBO series



## Stigmata (Mar 6, 2011)

Is anyone else looking forward to this? Medieval-ish fantasy based on a pretty bloody brilliant series of books by a US writer.

Trailer here

If all goes well (and it looks promising so far- excellent source material and fine casting choices) I think the show could do for TV fantasy what Battlestar Galactica did for TV science fiction.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 6, 2011)

This does look rather tasty indeed and Sky are showing it one day after the US when it starts in April.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2011)

If only the bastard author will write some more sequels I'm all for this.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 6, 2011)

TruXta- new book due in July


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 7, 2011)

Just hope Sky Atlantic stays free for long enough to see this..............


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2011)

He's going to die before finishing the fucking story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 7, 2011)

Sean Bean as lord stark


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, very excited about this. Have been looking forward to it since it was picked up.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Sean Bean as lord stark


 
It's like Peter Dinklage as Tyrion- they really couldn't have cast anyone else. Rumour has it we're going to see Charles Dance as Tywin Lannister eventually.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 7, 2011)

Such potential, so many cool as fuck characters.... the Hound


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 12, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> TruXta- new book due in July


 
I was all set to quote this and rubbish you with some hollow laughter, then I actually read the link. Do I dare to believe that the next book will actually exist at some specified point? (And more importantly, will it be a bit better than the last one...sorry George ).

Anyway, have mixed feelings about the tv series. It does look authentic, well made etc. but do I really need to see it when I've seen it so vividly in my head? Just as well I don't have Sky.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the last book had some great moments:



Spoiler: Feast for Crows



Like Cersei coming a cropper, and all the Jaime chapters. And i'm glad they finally introduced House Martell as players.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh it did, definitely. It just lacked a little something in comparison to the furiously paced first trilogy, which was probably inevitable given the chaotic aftermath of civil war.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 27, 2011)

Have just purchased and started reading  A Game of Thrones....................


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 28, 2011)

They've done a load of trailers recently, including these neat little introductory pieces about the various characters-


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 28, 2011)

Why does everybody in it look like they used to be in Hawkwind?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Are there dragons and sorcery in this thing?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

no


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> no


 
So it's just people speaking as if they're from Middle Earth but with none of the stuff that makes fantasy great?


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Are there dragons and sorcery in this thing?


 
Kind of a bit. The focus is on political intrigue and family relationships, with the more fantastical elements quite sparingly used. At least, that's the case in the books.

Basically you won't like it because you never like good stuff


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Kind of a bit. The focus is on political intrigue and family relationships, with the more fantastical elements quite sparingly used. At least, that's the case in the books.
> 
> Basically you won't like it because you never like good stuff


 
Well, I read this described as Sopranos with swords. Big fan of the Sopranos. 

(downloaded a sample of the first book for my Kindle to see if it's worth reading)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2011)

They're superb books. Some of my all time favojrites.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 28, 2011)

Saw the trailer for this and thought 'OO, a new show to torrent!'.

Things have been pretty thin recently. We've finished the Sopranos, so have no major not on air show to fill the evenings when we're not watching 30 Rock, Community, Gossip Girl or Blue Bloods.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> They're superb books. Some of my all time favojrites.


 
Reading the sample now, despite the writing being a bit overdone (he's clearly trying VERY hard with it!) it's actually ok so far. Nothing amazing but fairly readable.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reading the sample now, despite the writing being a bit overdone (he's clearly trying VERY hard with it!) it's actually ok so far. Nothing amazing but fairly readable.


 
Well, it's all about the story rather than the writing, but I wouldn't describe it as overdone.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reading the sample now, despite the writing being a bit overdone (he's clearly trying VERY hard with it!) it's actually ok so far. Nothing amazing but fairly readable.


 
Sorry to be dredging up Babylon 5 _again_, but I think a good analogy would be that if JMS had written a fantasy saga instead of a SF TV series, he'd have written Game of Thrones. It's got the same broad cast and a plot that slowly builds into something great.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Sorry to be dredging up Babylon 5 _again_, but I think a good analogy would be that if JMS had written a fantasy saga instead of a SF TV series, he'd have written Game of Thrones. It's got the same broad cast and a plot that slowly builds into something great.


 
No worries, despite the writing ("dread coiled in her stomach like a snake" ) I'm actually enjoying the sample so far...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2011)

Literary snob


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Literary snob


 
Nothing to do with snobbishness, I've read Dan Brown books with better writing is all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2011)

Pffft.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nothing to do with snobbishness, I've read Dan Brown books with better writing is all.


 
No you haven't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> No you haven't.


 
LOL! Given you're a stranger how do you figure that??


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

because you've never even read a Dan Brown book. You just used his name as fishing comparison in order to annoy George RR martin fans. I'm not one btw, I find the absolute grimness and utter amorality too much- I like fantasies where good defeats evil so hard and decisive evil is shitting blood for a week.


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I like fantasies where good defeats evil so hard and decisive evil is shitting blood for a week.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a bit harsh innit Dots? I can see where you're coming from but there's deffo not-so-bad and not-so-good-either characters in GOT. Not everyone's a stone cold bastard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

truesay- I've only read one from the ice and fire sequence in fairness,

His short story for the 'masterpieces' sci fi collections still twists my gut when I reach the final line. Mans clearly a genre writer. I like my fantasy to be less stone. Steven Erickson manages it in his Malazan Book of the Fallen cycle. There is genuine warmth and humour and love to the characters despite them being mired in war and horror. Despite gods and sorcerers, there are genuine lols. George didn't do that for me.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 29, 2011)

Sure as fuck ain't lols in GOT. Lols are for wimps. Comedy fantasy out!















Except for Pratchett.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> <snip> I find the absolute grimness and utter amorality too much- I like fantasies where good defeats evil so hard and decisive evil is shitting blood for a week.


 
I'm guessing you're not a Joe Abercrombie fan then


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> because you've never even read a Dan Brown book. You just used his name as fishing comparison in order to annoy George RR martin fans. I'm not one btw, I find the absolute grimness and utter amorality too much- I like fantasies where good defeats evil so hard and decisive evil is shitting blood for a week.


 
 I do know what you mean though. I haven't dared to crack an I&F book since having my son. Would like to reread them one day, when I feel like less of a wimp.

K_E, I did actually find the start of GOT pretty underwhelming. My stepmother had randomly bought the books for me, which rather predisposed me to sneer about them, and the first few chapters provoked a similar 'not this shit again' feeling. But the weirdness and the depth of character gradually drew me in and before I knew it I was sitting up all night to read the next chapter, and the next. They are definite slow burners IMO.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 29, 2011)

Have to say i am enjoying reading it..........................quite a page turner imo


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> truesay- I've only read one from the ice and fire sequence in fairness,


 
A lot of the more unsavoury characters in the first book become more sympathetic as you're exposed to them in the later books. And most of the others get some spectacularly gruesome comeuppance or other.



> Despite gods and sorcerers, there are genuine lols. George didn't do that for me.



I dunno, Tyrion in particular gets some good lines:



> Tyrion points out the pointlessness of changing his name:
> 
> “…and when the Faceless Man comes to kill me, I’ll tell him “You have the wrong man, I’m a different dwarf with a hideous facial scar”


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 8, 2011)

Finished the book, have to say really enjoyed it and shall be getting the next one asap.........


----------



## Bingo (Apr 9, 2011)

yes Chick, hope it pans out ont telly !


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so torrenting this tonight. Squeeeee! Fanboy ahoy!


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 18, 2011)

My mum's got Sky so this'll be waiting for me when I go home for Easter.


----------



## Santino (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2011)

It's the wrong time of year anyway. Really they should be showing it in autumn.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.


 
Don't. Reviews are generally favourable.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> It's the wrong time of year anyway. Really they should be showing it in autumn.


 
WUT? no compute.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> WUT? no compute.


 
"winter is coming"


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

It is though! Only not for a while.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2011)

true.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, if you wanna wait til the autumn I'm not gonna stop ya.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2011)

nah. I've set it up to sky+ at my mums. 


I wish he'd finish writing the fucking books though.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 18, 2011)

Looked good, reasonable to good acting, really had the feel of being somewhere different and not just some bit of California with medieval bits tacked on. I have high hopes that it will be quite watchable.


----------



## janeb (Apr 18, 2011)

oh, I didn't expect that bit at the end


----------



## Stig (Apr 18, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Looked good, reasonable to good acting, really had the feel of being somewhere different and not just some bit of California with medieval bits tacked on. I have high hopes that it will be quite watchable.


 Except for winterfell being in yorkshire?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2011)

that was hilarious!


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2011)

tits!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2011)

tits, swords, mulllets and lines like 'there is no word for thank you in dorthraki'
can't wait to see the second episode


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 'there is no word for thank you in dorthraki'


 
Or 'fluffy'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Or 'fluffy'.


 
'no'


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2011)

I imagine they'll tone down the tits after the first episode, a bit like the smoking and casual sexism in Mad Men.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2011)

they didn't tone down the smoking and sexism in mad men! not that i noticed anyway!


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they didn't tone down the smoking and sexism in mad men! not that i noticed anyway!


 
In the first episode it was like they were shoving it in your face, saying 'Look! It's the 1960s, mofos!' People smoked and then were sexist for no reason other than to establish that that's what people did. After that initial burst it was just there as part of the atmosphere, not as the central thrust of every other scene.


----------



## ringo (Apr 19, 2011)

Bit of a mixed bag wasn't it, some good moments and some nonsense. Glad they were quite restrained with the magic wolves and dragons business. Story/acting not bad but some of the scripting was very dodgy. The bit when the blond pretender to the throne grabs his sister's breast and says he'd have her 'fucked by 40,000 warriors' to get his kingdom back, and a similar line from the incestuous bloke to his sister, were presumably meant to illustrate the antiquated morals of the day but just sounded completely bizarre and ridiculous. I liked the licentious dwarf prince though.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought it was good, the image of the wall was excellent as was pretty much all the action set in the North. As soon as they got to the Brooksidesque Targaryens I got a little disappointed mainly as I thought the set looked cheap!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a set up episode. Introducing us to the situation and the characters.

Taking that into account i thought it was pretty damn good.

Cringy is having to watch people getting it on when your mum is watching with you.

Really cringy is asking if you can rewind the naked hooker romping with a dwarf scene cause your mate phoned up during it and you want to know if anything important was said (honest).


----------



## TruXta (Apr 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> The bit when the blond pretender to the throne grabs his sister's breast and says he'd have her 'fucked by 40,000 warriors' to get his kingdom back, and a similar line from the incestuous bloke to his sister, were presumably meant to illustrate the antiquated morals of the day but just sounded completely bizarre and ridiculous. I liked the licentious dwarf prince though.


 
That bit was from the book I think. Overall a fine effort I think. It's not that easy to set the scene for something like this and overall I think they did a great job. I've got my hopes up.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> The bit when the blond pretender to the throne grabs his sister's breast and says he'd have her 'fucked by 40,000 warriors' to get his kingdom back, and a similar line from the incestuous bloke to his sister, were presumably meant to illustrate the antiquated morals of the day but just sounded completely bizarre and ridiculous. I liked the licentious dwarf prince though.


 
Bizarre? Not really. It was meant to display a moral viewpoint shocking, alien and distasteful to the audience so we'd consider him a bastard. Job done most effectively I thought.

Imp is going to be the best character of the series I suspect.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> Bit of a mixed bag wasn't it, some good moments and some nonsense. Glad they were quite restrained with the magic wolves and dragons business. Story/acting not bad but some of the scripting was very dodgy. The bit when the blond pretender to the throne grabs his sister's breast and says he'd have her 'fucked by 40,000 warriors' to get his kingdom back, and a similar line from the incestuous bloke to his sister, were presumably meant to illustrate the antiquated morals of the day but just sounded completely bizarre and ridiculous. I liked the licentious dwarf prince though.


 
Both the lines in question are set ups for stuff that comes later. Can't say more without spoiling it.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 19, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Imp is going to be the best character of the series I suspect.


 
Watch out for the little tomboy too, but basically you aren't far wrong.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 19, 2011)

They've already been renewed for a second series


----------



## veracity (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd started reading the books after reading this thread and was really pleasantly surprised at how quickly the plot drew me in. And finally for once, the TV adaptation seems to be living up to the book (well the first episode anyway), really looking forward to episode 2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2011)

got this on stream for later, if I can stay awake. Fucking 12 hour shifts.

Sean bean will  encorage me to squeeze it in


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed the first episode and will probably give the first book a go now as well. HBO's been brilliant lately with GOT, Treme, Boardwalk Empire and comedy stuff like Bored To Death. The last season of True Blood was a bit shit though.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2011)

It was ok I expected a lot more and some of the acting was shit like that king fella he was terrible. I also don't like the use of swear words in fantasy settings it just seems wrong! But it was good enough to get me to watch the second episode next week!


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Sean bean will  encorage me to squeeze it in


 
arf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2011)

N_igma said:


> It was ok I expected a lot more and some of the acting was shit like that king fella he was terrible. I also don't like the use of swear words in fantasy settings it just seems wrong! But it was good enough to get me to watch the second episode next week!


 
Fantasy types need to be able to express themselves to, as long as its not every other word I'm more than happy to hear fuck and shit instead of made up crap like "By the Light!" or "Blood and Ashes!"


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fantasy types need to be able to express themselves to, as long as its not every other word I'm more than happy to hear fuck and shit instead of made up crap like "By the Light!" or "Blood and Ashes!"


 
Agree with avoiding 'forsooth' and 'begads', but the way the swearing was used didn't work. With little really to speak of in the rest of it the sudden bursts of profanity were completely out of place and just sounded silly and cringe-worthy. I hope the comedy swearing doesn't improve though, very funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

i don't really understand what you mean about the swearing, ringo. how did it not fit? fanstasy bastardise all sorts of historical terms and language as well as modern terminology.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2011)

This bit:



ringo said:


> The bit when the blond pretender to the throne grabs his sister's breast and says he'd have her 'fucked by 40,000 warriors' to get his kingdom back, and a similar line from the incestuous bloke to his sister, were presumably meant to illustrate the antiquated morals of the day but just sounded completely bizarre and ridiculous.


 
To me it jarred with the rest of the dialogue. If there had been more robust swearing throughout it might have fitted in but just chucked in randomly it sounded inappropriate and looked like a cheap attempt to shock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

ah, i see, it didn't jar with me.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, doesn't seem to have done with most people, maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2011)

I always enjoy it when Sean Bean swears. I liked it when he used to call people bastards in Sharpe. I think he called someone a bugger bastard once which me and my girlfriend's day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't help pronouncing his name 'seen been'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

his Sharpe swearing is proper northern 'yeh bastid'

I enjoyed it but watching it made me oversleep and nearly miss my lift to work. Sean was appropriately grim as lord stark.



> I also don't like the use of swear words in fantasy settings it just seems wrong!



read the right fantasy enough and it seems wrong to not have swearing and  gore


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 20, 2011)

Did anyone see the interview with George RR Martin before the first episode? He's had an interesting life – born and raised in a New Jersey housing project and a conscientious objector during the Vietnam War.


----------



## Bajie (Apr 20, 2011)

Problem is every time I see sean Bean I expect him to say at any moment "you liked that me' lady, did'nt yar?"


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2011)

'Give me t'ring, Frodo'


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> 'Give me t'ring, Frodo'


 
Fruh-duuh


----------



## Bingo (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahem


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2011)

Bajie said:


> Problem is every time I see sean Bean I expect him to say at any moment "you liked that me' lady, did'nt yar?"


 
"Came t'gether that time, its good when that happens"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

where are all these seen been quotes from (apart from the frodo one)?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2011)

Lady Chatterley's Lover, I think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

janeb said:


> oh, I didn't expect that bit at the end


 
That bit means I've read the second one in the I&F sequence because when the book I read opens Bran is



Spoiler: stuff



already a cripple


----------



## Corax (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone found it on the intermatubes anywhere?


----------



## Corax (Apr 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Anyone found it on the intermatubes anywhere?


 
Think I've found one.

http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1840211/Game_of_Thrones/season_1/episode_1/Pilot/


----------



## Corax (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of bewbage.  I approve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Anyone found it on the intermatubes anywhere?


 EZ TV should be your first stop for torrents


----------



## Corax (Apr 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> EZ TV should be your first stop for torrents


 
Can't do torrents.  Work laptop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

Sidereel.

http://www.sidereel.com/Game_of_Thrones


it's a site which collects linklists for shows. A bloaty site but it delivers. Watched all my being human and all Blood and Sand/Gods of the Arena and True Blood through sidereel


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's shit for two reasons. 

1) It has been compared to The Sopranos - BUT WITH SWORDS about a million times. Meaning it is completely unoriginal and they can't think of a better way to advertise it
2) Its medieval fantasy, and nothing good has ever been made in that genre, and never will be.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 23, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> It's shit for two reasons.
> 
> 1) It has been compared to The Sopranos - BUT WITH SWORDS about a million times. Meaning it is completely unoriginal and they can't think of a better way to advertise it
> 2) Its medieval fantasy, and nothing good has ever been made in that genre, and never will be.


 
1) Meaning the blurb writer hasn't watched it.

2) Up until recently I would have agreed with you.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 23, 2011)

It's not shit. It's just not to your taste.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2011)

It has sean bean. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> It's shit for two reasons.
> 
> 1) It has been compared to The Sopranos - BUT WITH SWORDS about a million times. Meaning it is completely unoriginal and they can't think of a better way to advertise it
> 2) Its medieval fantasy, and nothing good has ever been made in that genre, and never will be.


 
Your face is shit for two reasons.

1) Your face.
2) Your face.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Sidereel.
> 
> http://www.sidereel.com/Game_of_Thrones
> 
> ...


 
There was nothing on sidereel this time.  Or TVDuck, which surprised me.  Sidereel's bloaty as you say, but TVDuck's usually a winner IME.


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2011)

This isn't some of that racist mormon fantasy is it? They're starting to show it on Swedish TV soon and I may have a look.


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2011)

Balls it's on a cable channel I've not got. Considering getting it on lovefilm, but then the wife'll have to like it too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2011)

episode 2 is out there on torrent. And there is some hot bits as well as violence.


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> episode 2 is out there on torrent. And there is some hot bits as well as violence.


 
We need a boobs and beheadings rating for each episode please.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 25, 2011)

Random said:


> This isn't some of that racist mormon fantasy is it?


 
No.

I finally saw the first episode. I liked it, it was very faithful to the books. Tyrion's accent is a bit ropey, mind.

The Dothraki stuff didn't quite work for me- they were reduced to stereotype which didn't sit very well. I hope they break that down a bit in future episodes. That wedding scene was a lot more rapey than I remember it being in the book as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2011)

in the second episode the dothraki horse lord just does her in the style of doggy but her handmaiden teaches her how to ride a man properly later. There isn't even any boobs in that scene but it is proper hot.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 25, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> That wedding scene was a lot more rapey than I remember it being in the book as well.


 
well seeing as she's about 14 in the book i thought it was quite restrained


----------



## TheDave (Apr 25, 2011)

Just watched the second episode and I'm already wet with anticipation for the third. It's already been picked up for a second series too. Yay!


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2011)

I've just seen episode 2 and IMO it's really good.  Haven't read the books mind you, I used to be quite into fantasy but never got around to reading this before all the joy was sucked out of the fantasy genre for me when I ploughed through 7 or 8 of Jordan's Wheel of Time series.  Must dig out a copy of this though.


----------



## dylans (Apr 26, 2011)

Just watched ep 1 and 2, It's a bit good


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2011)

Episode 2 was much better then the opener, or I've got used to it, either way it was really good.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 26, 2011)

Epona said:


> I've just seen episode 2 and IMO it's really good.  Haven't read the books mind you, I used to be quite into fantasy but never got around to reading this before all the joy was sucked out of the fantasy genre for me when I ploughed through 7 or 8 of Jordan's Wheel of Time series.  Must dig out a copy of this though.


 
The books are better, though it's a fine adaptation. There's a lot has been necessarily stripped out for the screen. The characters are even stronger when you have the chance to get inside their heads a bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> episode 2 is out there on torrent. And there is some hot bits as well as violence.


 
hot bits and violence. sounds deep man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> hot bits and violence. sounds deep man.


 
ffs why does it _have_ to be deep? tits and fighting is enough sometimes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ffs why does it _have_ to be deep? tits and fighting is enough sometimes


 
why don't you just watch some lesbians catfight and rip each others bikinis off instead then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2011)

i will. what channel is it on? they have to be medieval or roman babes though, and i like a story too.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> hot bits and violence. sounds deep man.


 
Sex and violence are a fairly intrinsic part of the story so it would seem a bit odd not to show them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> why don't you just watch some lesbians catfight and rip each others bikinis off instead then?


 
stick to your poncy herzog rubbish then


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> tits and fighting is enough sometimes


 
You should print this on a tshirt and sell it around the world.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone got a link to a good torrent of this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2011)

ez tv! as i said earlier!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6342151/Game_of_Thrones_S01E02_The_Kingsroad_HDTV_XviD-FQM_[eztv]


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck off DC, giving the man a 550 meg link? Here ya go, HD an all - http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Game-of.../435817f700112f991e597e24240aef5af1ffe2aaf766


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

oh sod off with your hairy crack.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

Hairy crack, big man, fast line, big file, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck off DC, giving the man a 550 meg link? Here ya go, HD an all - http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Game-of.../435817f700112f991e597e24240aef5af1ffe2aaf766


 
Cheers dude. That ep one or two?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2011)

fucksake, just go here, it's easy: http://eztv.it/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> fucksake, just go here, it's easy: http://eztv.it/


 
Can't make head or fucking tail of that mess of links...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can't make head or fucking tail of that mess of links...


 
eh? you just type in the show you want and it comes up with several torrents for each episode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Right so it works like pirate bay...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cheers dude. That ep one or two?


 
That was ep 2. My and dotty's links take you straight to the torrent file page, click the d/l icon, open your torrent program of choice and bob will eventually be your uncle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah that worked, the other link above had files that only had visuals...btw wtf is a ctu file?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Ha! It's a .mkv file. Look further down the file-name, Kid. Don't worry, it plays beautifully in VLC.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Right so it works like pirate bay...


 
i've only ever used ez tv, isohunt, and, as a last resort, pirate bay for telly torrents. found ez tv to be the quickest and most reliable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

*goes off to d/l VLC for the Mac*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

*goes off to d/l VLC for the Mac*


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, you should be embarrassed too, trying to run videos without VLC. Pfff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

eh? i watch all my stuff in quicktime


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Cid said:


> Yeah, you should be embarrassed too, trying to run videos without VLC. Pfff.


 
Heh yeah well I aint a geek really like I used to be...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

A decent streaming option is icefilms... dot info I think. You'll need to install Greasemonkey for a script tho.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

I use VLC for all things video.


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? i watch all my stuff in quicktime


 
Well as long as you're happy that's ok orang.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

what's wrong with it? it's always worked for me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

It doesn't play ctu files as I've just found....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

it plays avi files - i've never had any problem finding those


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It doesn't play ctu files as I've just found....


 
It does play mkv files after a bit of tinkering. It remains a piece of shit bloatware tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

hmm, it's fine for playing torrents of us tv shows that i'm too impatient to watch on telly or buy on DVD. like Game Of Thrones


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it plays avi files - i've never had any problem finding those


 
Depends on the quality you're happy with i suppose. Higher res rips often come in divx, .MKV, .ogg which quicktime is shit with... Also means you have more access to subtitles etc (rather than the hardcoded you usually get with .avi). You _can_ as truXta says tweak quicktime to an extent, but with VLC it all just works out of the box.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

oh, i've never needed to d/l subtitled stuff. happy with most of the res of avi files.  streaming sites tend to be well wonky though. don't see how people can put up with them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It does play mkv files after a bit of tinkering. It remains a piece of shit bloatware tho.



Ah right, can't be arsed to fuck about with it tbh.




Orang Utan said:


> hmm, it's fine for playing torrents of us tv shows that i'm too impatient to watch on telly or buy on DVD. like Game Of Thrones


 
It's not played everything I've thrown at it...


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i've never needed to d/l subtitled stuff. happy with most of the res of avi files.  streaming sites tend to be well wonky though. don't see how people can put up with them


 
I d/led a .mkv for this and the quality is fucking amazing... tbh I'll often go for a 550mb .avi over a 1.4gb .mkv, but the difference is pretty big and I like to go for the latter with very visual progs or favourite films. Like having subtitle options, especially for Japanese stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

i've rarely got the space for a 1.4gb file that's only an hour long


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

You can get a terabyte of external storage for under £50 these days (internal less than £60 for 2tb)... It's stopped being an issue for me really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

never considered it seriously tbh. maybe it's time. is it easy to sort out. i'm not very handy with der komputermachines


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

That's why I mentioned external, which is basically like having a large USB stick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

i'm always having to delete music files to make way for torrents, so i should probably look into it. keeps me alert though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm always having to delete music files to make way for torrents, so i should probably look into it. keeps me alert though.


 
Western Digital Passports are pretty decent although you can get bigger storage for less if you don't mind having something with bulk...


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i've never needed to d/l subtitled stuff. happy with most of the res of avi files.  streaming sites tend to be well wonky though. don't see how people can put up with them


 
Wonky how?  I watch loads of stuff on the likes of loombo and stagevu and never have any probs with it.


----------



## dylans (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> never considered it seriously tbh. maybe it's time. is it easy to sort out. i'm not very handy with der komputermachines


 
I bought one for my son for Xmas. Just plug and play like a USB stick.Dead easy. 1 terrabyte for £60 quid. More space than he will need for a long time.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2011)

Just watched the second ep, very good. Loving the Dwarf prince's scenes, especially when he was slapping the irritating kid about 

That handmaid with the 'riding' lesson.... that was the really hot one out of Hollyoaks wasn't it? Weird (and awesome).


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched the second ep, very good. Loving the Dwarf prince's scenes, especially when he was slapping the irritating kid about
> 
> That handmaid with the 'riding' lesson.... that was the really hot one out of Hollyoaks wasn't it? Weird (and awesome).


 
That bit was definitely hawter in the book.


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got one of these for carrying around (it's tiny), the rest I do with internal SATA drives as they're cheaper and faster.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Wonky how?  I watch loads of stuff on the likes of loombo and stagevu and never have any probs with it.


 
just blocky and poor quality pictures


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just blocky and poor quality pictures


 
Suppose it depends on the screen your watching on.  I'm using a laptop with a smallish screen, and their generally fine at that size.

It's a work lappie, hence not having much choice anyway.  I think IT would be a little peeved with me if I started d/ling torrents.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched the second ep, very good. Loving the Dwarf prince's scenes, especially when he was slapping the irritating kid about
> 
> That handmaid with the 'riding' lesson.... that was the really hot one out of Hollyoaks wasn't it? Weird (and awesome).


 
Heh the dwarf is guy out of In Bruges.

It's quite watchable, although so far nothing makes me want to re-watch an episode but it does feel like it's going to build up quite nicely...


----------



## Dandred (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a bit of alright isn't it!

Great so far, strange I was in a book shop and someone recommended this book to me but they didn't have it in stock and then boom thread on urban and torrents from demoniod!


----------



## dylans (Apr 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> It's a bit of alright isn't it!
> 
> Great so far, strange I was in a book shop and someone recommended this book to me but they didn't have it in stock and then boom thread on urban and torrents from demoniod!


 
I've never read the books or even heard of them until this thread so I have nothing but a general idea of where it's going. So far though I am thoroughly enjoying it. Character development great. Love the relationship between the king and Bean. The dwarf prince is very cool. "all dwarfs are bastards". The overall amoral quality of the characters is very intriguing and the pace is perfect. Looking forward to the next ep


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2011)

Tyrion's a ledge in the books.  Keep your eye on Jon Snow too.  And Danaerys for that matter.


----------



## Bingo (May 2, 2011)

They'll be dropping like flies shortly!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2011)

Lord Snow

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=XP6N1YCR


----------



## Bingo (May 2, 2011)

ah cheers =D


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2011)

fucking hell, that got pulled quick. 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6360439/Game_of_Thrones_S01E03_Lord_Snow_HDTV_XviD-FQM_[eztv]


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2011)

Denrys segments constantly remind me of a porno, something about the accents, the filters used and the way everything seems so shiny


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2011)

far less boobage this week and an interesting shift in the power balances. The tomboy stark was excellent this week- Beans letting the side down a bit as he seems to be just saying his lines and wearing clothes. I'm beginning to think Sharpe was actually the pinnacle of his acting ability


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> far less boobage this week and an interesting shift in the power balances. The tomboy stark was excellent this week- Beans letting the side down a bit as he seems to be just saying his lines and wearing clothes. I'm beginning to think Sharpe was actually the pinnacle of his acting ability




Any role he's been in in the last few years he's been somewhat... lethargic? As if he's not really bothering. He was good in LOTR (and would have made a better Aragorn than Vigo) but everything else, just kind of eh...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking hell, that got pulled quick.
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6360439/Game_of_Thrones_S01E03_Lord_Snow_HDTV_XviD-FQM_[eztv]


 
Nice one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

This show is filled with loads of people that make you go 'wtf are they from?'. Just clocked the guy drinking with dwarf on the wall was in Peep Show as that techno musician Jeremy becomes a manwhore for.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This show is filled with loads of people that make you go 'wtf are they from?'. Just clocked the guy drinking with dwarf on the wall was in Peep Show as that techno musician Jeremy becomes a manwhore for.


 
Wasn't the guy with the wonky face playing a guard at the wall one of the guys who mugged mark for his phone series 2/3 of peep show? Man i love the 'where have i seen him/her before?' game. Also great show, love the map bit intro, love me fantasy maps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Wasn't the guy with the wonky face playing a guard at the wall one of the guys who mugged mark for his phone series 2/3 of peep show? Man i love the 'where have i seen him/her before?' game. Also great show, love the map bit intro, love me fantasy maps.


 
Heh yeah I thought that too. And the same on the map intro thing, was thinking about how neat that was last night watching ep3...


----------



## Dandred (May 3, 2011)

Mayor from the wire too!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2011)

playing another slimy politico.

I laughed when the bad noble (narrows it down lol) got whipped.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> playing another slimy politico.
> 
> I laughed when the bad noble (narrows it down lol) got whipped.


 
One thing that struck me especially with Bean getting irate about the death of a butchers boy is it is seems on the brink of saying fuck these nobles the workers ftw. Love to see a fantasy that runs with the great anarcho bit from the holy grail "i'm your king" "why?". Utopian peasent uprisings againts the feudal cunts is not exactly unkown in history after all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> One thing that struck me especially with Bean getting irate about the death of a butchers boy is it is seems on the brink of saying fuck these nobles the workers ftw. Love to see a fantasy that runs with the great anarcho bit from the holy grail "i'm your king" "why?". Utopian peasent uprisings againts the feudal cunts is not exactly unkown in history after all.


 
Hehe too true re Bean, and yeah that would make for some good storytelling too...


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hehe too true re Bean, and yeah that would make for some good storytelling too...


 Adding all the northern stuff as well. I liked the 'it's grim up north' joke they got in the first ep as well


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2011)

Also amusing that the terrible brutish horse warlords are fond of mascara


----------



## ericjarvis (May 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Also amusing that the terrible brutish horse warlords are fond of mascara


 
In the books they get to be even more fun later.

What I love about the books (and so far about the TV adaptation) is that all the classic fantasy stuff is there, but it's all twisted into a different shape by one hell of a large dose of reality.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> One thing that struck me especially with Bean getting irate about the death of a butchers boy is it is seems on the brink of saying fuck these nobles the workers ftw. Love to see a fantasy that runs with the great anarcho bit from the holy grail "i'm your king" "why?". Utopian peasent uprisings againts the feudal cunts is not exactly unkown in history after all.


 
Sadly in the books, as in real life, the peasants get consistently and violently shat on no matter what they do or don't do


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Sadly in the books, as in real life, the peasants get consistently and violently shat on no matter what they do or don't do


 
Sparrows


----------



## ericjarvis (May 3, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Sadly in the books, as in real life, the peasants get consistently and violently shat on no matter what they do or don't do


 
True, but at least in the books they occasionally get to shit on the nobs first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Ep 3 is a bit slower than the first two, some nice character moments though, all the stuff on the wall with the nightwatch was pretty good.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

Just for reference really, here's a site with some very tasty, and occasionally HD streams: http://www.icefilms.info/tv/series/3/2908

My go-to for streaming. I think you need to install Greasemonkey or similar to get at everything, but that's no biggie and easily explained on the site FAQ.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Mayor from the wire too!


 
Idris will shit his pants with rage


----------



## Bingo (May 9, 2011)

Aah just watched the 4th one its coming together well, had 2 or 3 tense moments, looking good!


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2011)

Getting there, but went a bit flat.....really enjoying it though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2011)

just downloaded 4, will watch after the dog has had a walk. I'm hoping for more fighting and boobs this episode. I like intrigue and character building (sean chatting to his tomboy daughter about her new sword and the Starks new enemies was cool) buit I also like swordfighting. Lots of it.


----------



## Bingo (May 9, 2011)

Nice bit with the Mountain slaying some unfortunate


----------



## Bingo (May 9, 2011)

Although I'd much rather see the bit later on when he duels the spear-wielding southern lord to the death


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2011)

you can't spoilerise me, it isn't the idea it is the execution thereof. I'll have read/watched a half dozen similar things to a plot point in a swords n sworcery thing. All about how it is done

I hope there is  a spear vs sword fight


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2011)

Bingo said:


> Although I'd much rather see the bit later on when he duels the spear-wielding southern lord to the death


 
Spear-wielding bisexual playboy southern lord, if memory serves. He'll be a great character, hope they cast someone good.


----------



## Bingo (May 9, 2011)

Soz for slight spoilering wasn't intentional


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2011)

get on with the torney before I piss myself lol


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2011)

Just saw this on Twitter



> Overheard: "So, Noggin the Nog is a bit like Game of Thrones without the violence then?"


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Sadly in the books, as in real life, the peasants get consistently and violently shat on no matter what they do or don't do


 
In the books pretty much _everyone_ gets shat on don't they?

I repeatedly found myself identifying with a character, empathising with them, labelling them as a hero of the tale... and then they'd get butchered a couple of chapters later.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> get on with the torney before I piss myself lol


 
Overheard from the king's bed chamber:

"... so I bet you smell like blackberry jam."

WTF? LOL!


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Overheard from the king's bed chamber:
> 
> "... so I bet you smell like blackberry jam."
> 
> WTF? LOL!


 
I _knew_ that bit would go over most people's heads!  

Given that they're an abundant native fruit, it's not surprising that blackberry Jam was very popular in the middle ages, both amongst nobility and peasants.  The servants had a cunning ruse to allow them to get away with nicking blackberries from the aristos' stock when making it - they'd replace about a third of the quantity of blackberries with sprats.  Despite what you might initially think, little fish like sprats share many of their flavours with blackberries - much of their flavour is 'earthy' like woodland berries, although they don't have any sweetness of course.  So the peasantry could get away with stealing the fruit, and the jam would just be a little less sweet.  This practice was usually saved for the end of autumn, when they could use the berries going out of season as an excuse for the slight change in flavour.  If they overdid the klepping though, then the jam would end up smelling slightly of fish...

I'm dead impressed they managed to include a bit of fairly obscure middle-ages trivia in a one-liner!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Another fairly decent ep, not quite as solid as the first two but still very watchable...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

isn't game of thrones set on another parallel world though? why all the medieval stuff? it confuzzles my brain


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Another fairly decent ep, not quite as solid as the first two but still very watchable...


 
aren't we on ep4 now?


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't game of thrones set on another parallel world though? why all the medieval stuff? it confuzzles my brain


 
We gotta have something to connect to. If it was a totally alien society everything would have to be utterly boring didactical stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We gotta have something to connect to. If it was a totally alien society everything would have to be utterly boring didactical stuff.


 
i get that, but i am confused by a fantasy book/telly series seeming to have some historically accurate references (re: corax's jam), but still have things like winters that last for years and direwolfs and dragons n shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

Have you read Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norell?


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

@ OU: What can I say? You win some, you lose some.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Have you read Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norell?


 
I have, good book that if a tad slow at times. I just got the first one outta the Malazan series. I'm coming to kill your face with my starfish if it's not at least on the level of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i get that, but i am confused by a fantasy book/telly series seeming to have some historically accurate references (re: corax's jam), but still have things like winters that last for years and direwolfs and dragons n shit.


 
Suspend your disbelief and don't let it worry you!

The jam's down to a mischievous tv type, nothing in the books that I recall.

I read somewhere (may even have been on here?) that it was all based (very) loosely on the war of the Roses or something?  Or have I misremembered that?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Have you read Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norell?


 
who? me? i have, yes!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> aren't we on ep4 now?


 
Yep, that's what I was talking about, apols should have made that clearer. The first two eps were very solid the last two have felt a little weaker almost like a delaying tactic in story telling...


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Have you read Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norell?


 
Good point.  Good book too, that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

similar idea, no? the fantastic cheek by jowl with the real. Ony GoT has medival realism in a fantasy setting whereas Strange and Norrell has fantasy tropes in a real world setting.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

oh, is JS and Mr N a fantasy?


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> I read somewhere (may even have been on here?) that it was all based (very) loosely on the war of the Roses or something?  Or have I misremembered that?


 
Seen the same.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, is JS and Mr N a fantasy?


 
Magical realism.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

so they weren't really magicians?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Magical realism.


 ha - middle class fantasy genre
perhaps game of thrones should be rebranded as historical magic realism


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

What, did you think it was based on real events, Orang?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, is JS and Mr N a fantasy?


 
course it bloody is- unless its some other genre that covers a fading link between faery and england.

The short story collection 'Ladies of Grace Audie' is also good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, did you think it was based on real events, Orang?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have, good book that if a tad slow at times. I just got the first one outta the Malazan series. I'm coming to kill your face with my starfish if it's not at least on the level of Game of Thrones.


 
I'll warn you that GoftM isn't as coherent as the later novels. There was something like 5 years between it and the rest of the series. Still v. good though- Ericksons day job is archeologist on proper digs and some of that shows in his world and peoples building.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> course it bloody is- unless its some other genre that covers a fading link between faery and england.
> 
> The short story collection 'Ladies of Grace Audie' is also good.


 just joshing. it's a respectable literary fantasy though, of course, not to be ghettoised in the bookshop with those books with lurid covers depicting orcs and unicorns 
'alternative historical fiction' sounds more acceptable to the literary establishment, surely?


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll warn you that GoftM isn't as coherent as the later novels. There was something like 5 years between it and the rest of the series. Still v. good though- Ericksons day job is archeologist on proper digs and some of that shows in his world and peoples building.


 
Happens a lot with series I spose. Donaldson's Covenant stuff was the same, weak start but cracking middle. Never did bother with the last 4...


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just joshing. it's a respectable literary fantasy though, of course, not to be ghettoised in the bookshop with those books with lurid covers depicting orcs and unicorns
> 'alternative historical fiction' sounds more acceptable to the literary establishment, surely?


 
Fuck the establishment, fuck people that write fantasy/SF yet decry that label. Basically fuck everyone who doesn't get F/SF. And horror. Fuck those too.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just joshing. it's a respectable literary fantasy though, of course, not to be ghettoised in the bookshop with those books with lurid covers depicting orcs and unicorns
> 'alternative historical fiction' sounds more acceptable to the literary establishment, surely?


 
just do a run with respectable dustjackets, get the spectator to review and flog them to LBR snobs who cry at the sight of a breastplate that has tits.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> course it bloody is- unless its some other genre that covers a fading link between faery and england.


 
Ridiculous.  The relationship has never been stronger.



TruXta said:


> Fuck the establishment, fuck people that write fantasy/SF yet decry that label. Basically fuck everyone who doesn't get F/SF. And horror. Fuck those too.


I'd probably* vote *for you on that manifesto.


----------



## Stigmata (May 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> I read somewhere (may even have been on here?) that it was all based (very) loosely on the war of the Roses or something?  Or have I misremembered that?


 
The connections are there, but they're about as loose as a maester's sleeve


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> I read somewhere (may even have been on here?) that it was all based (very) loosely on the war of the Roses or something?  Or have I misremembered that?



that does kinda make some sort of sense. a lot of the more interesting political elements are there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

So after ep four's hints about Dragons does that mean we'll see one at some future point?


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So after ep four's hints about Dragons does that mean we'll see one at some future point?


 
The blond horse queen forces her brother to sit on them and hatch them dragon eggs as he is the quote "the last dragon". One bites his bum as it hatches and it dies of wanker poisoning. 

Tru facts!


----------



## Stigmata (May 10, 2011)

Of course not. King Aegon the Dragonsbane poisoned the last one 200 years previously, after he saw a dragon eat his mum.

It's amazing how I can recall this sort of stuff and still forget to pay my rent every month.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2011)

Dammit.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't game of thrones set on another parallel world though? why all the medieval stuff? it confuzzles my brain


 
It's fiction. Ergo it's set somewhere that has never existed and which will never exist. It just happens to be somewhere that doesn't exist but would have had a sort of medieval level of technology if it had.


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> It's fiction. Ergo it's set somewhere that has never existed and which will never exist.


 
In an infinite universe all possibilities exist somewhere.

Ergo Daenerys is real and is going to fly a dragon through my bedroom window and gobble me off.


----------



## Cid (May 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> In an infinite universe all possibilities exist somewhere.



_Within the realms of physics_.



> Ergo Daenerys is real and is going to fly a dragon through my bedroom window and gobble me off.



Sorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

lol at viserys getting a wench all wet by naming dragons


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 12, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Of course not. King Aegon the Dragonsbane poisoned the last one 200 years previously, after he saw a dragon eat his mum.
> 
> It's amazing how I can recall this sort of stuff and still forget to pay my rent every month.


 It's called priorities and you've got yours correct.

Loved ep4, long time since i watched a series thats made we want to get the books as soon as poss. Love to see a series based on Robin Hobbs work which i think is similar in some ways to this.


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> lol at viserys getting a wench all wet by naming dragons


 
Admit it, you were a bit moist too.


----------



## toggle (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> lol at viserys getting a wench all wet by naming dragons


 

lol.

 she's not getting wet, she's playing her role as a whore and encouraging him to be all self important and pretending she gets off on that. got it a tad wrong cause she underestimated what a cunt he is


----------



## Santino (May 12, 2011)

Jerome Flynn out of Robson and Jerome was in that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

it's a bit rapey this programme. Would like to see a feminist critique of it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

Santino said:


> Jerome Flynn out of Robson and Jerome was in that.


 I keep recognising all sorts - that disabled fella from book group is in it and one of the lads in fighting school played some hoodie in something or other too


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit rapey this programme.


 
Really?  How so?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit rapey this programme. Would like to see a feminist critique of it


 
Rapey?


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Rapey?


 
I guess a reference to Daenerys, and ignoring (for example), the likes of Cersei.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> Really?  How so?


 Tis all very neanderthal innit. 

Though I'm enjoying it immensely, I do think it must be very difficult to act well with a straight face given the dialogue. reminds me of harrison ford's well documented gripes about star wars


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit rapey this programme. Would like to see a feminist critique of it


 
Wouldn't that be a critique of the kind of society most western fantasy is based on i.e. a feudal sociaty?


----------



## Santino (May 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> that disabled fella from book group is in it


 
Him out of Hot Fuzz?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

Santino said:


> Him out of Hot Fuzz?


 Oh yeah! YARP!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Wouldn't that be a critique of the kind of society most western fantasy is based on i.e. a feudal sociaty?


 Yeah, I suppose i'm judging it too early


----------



## The Octagon (May 13, 2011)

Chris from the original Skins cast as the King's bastard son 

The dwarf being consistently awesome (although his cornering at the end was done very well by Lady Stark) 

Roxanne Mckee naked and soapy 

Really enjoying this, although at least one proper sword fight wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2011)

I'm enjoying it, but it's unnerving not having any idea what direction it's all going in, or which of the characters are safe from an early exit.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2011)

Random said:


> Idris will shit his pants with rage


 
Chewbacca lives on the moon of Endor.


----------



## Dandred (May 13, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> The dwarf being consistently awesome (although his cornering at the end was done very well by Lady Stark)


 
This, really enjoying his acting, he is so far my favorite character. I haven't read the book, but I feel he's going to turn out to be one of the good guys!


----------



## Dandred (May 13, 2011)

Santino said:


> I'm enjoying it, but it's unnerving not having any idea what direction it's all going in, or which of the characters are safe from an early exit.


 
I like that it could go anyway!


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Dandred said:


> This, really enjoying his acting, he is so far my favorite character. I haven't read the book, but I feel he's going to turn out to be one of the good guys!


 
Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Dandred (May 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Don't get your hopes up.


 
Don't spoil it or I'll start another Liverpool thread for the next season....


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

I'm not spoiling anything! There aren't many good guys in this show.

e2a Don't you fucking DARE.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

Oh I wanna see. 

Will try and see if someone can er... you know


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Re spoilers - fucking author hasn't even finished the series yet so there's really no way of figuring out who will eventually be good or bad guys. OK, there's a few obvious candidates, but overall no-one's come out covered in glory yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> The dwarf being consistently awesome (although his cornering at the end was done very well by Lady Stark)


 i think he's a great character but very poorly played by dinky dinklage, which is a surprise cos he's ace in everything else he does


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

You're an ape, what do you know?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

oh, c'mon, he's terrible! that voice!


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think he's a great character but very poorly played by dinky dinklage, which is a surprise cos he's ace in everything else he does


 
He's the best one in it. Steals every scene.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

ringo said:


> He's the best one in it. Steals every scene.


 
i would agree with you, but i still think he's terrible. bizarre at best. 
reminds me of nicol williamson's merlin in excalibur, except it's shit.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

ringo said:


> He's the best one in it. Steals every scene.


 
Totally agree. My favourite so far along with the bastard and the littlest Stark daughter.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Don't spoil it or I'll start another Liverpool thread for the next season....


 
He's not spoiling it, it's just that there aren't really any 'good' or 'bad' guys in GoT.  Just like real life, they all have good and bad qualities, flawed individuals but capable of defying expectations sometimes.  There are characters I like, and those that I don't like, but I think that's largely a personal and subjective thing.

Ps - OU, you're nuts.  Dinklage's portayal has been superb.  I think you're just dwarvist.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Oh snap! That's it innit, apes hate dwarves. It's a fact.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

uppity little folk


----------



## youareagoat (May 13, 2011)

I seem to have become Game of Thrones obsessed over the last month. Started reading the series just before it started on the TV and am now onto the fifth one A Feast For Crows. I'm thankfull for the all the hype because without it i probably wouldn't have read the books and discovered such great characters.

I think the TV is doing a good job of portraying Mr Martins vision.  I'm gutted that i have ruined any chance of being surprised by the TV but just taking pleasure from Dinklages portrayal of Tyrion. 

Winter is coming!


----------



## Stigmata (May 13, 2011)

Hate to say it but I agree with OU- Tyrion's a great character with some top lines of dialogue but there's something off about Dinklage's portrayal. I'm hopeful it's just the accent, which is something he can work on.


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Re spoilers - fucking author hasn't even finished the series yet so there's really no way of figuring out who will eventually be good or bad guys. OK, there's a few obvious candidates, but overall no-one's come out covered in glory yet.


 
that's one of the things that makes this more interesting. By about 14, I got bored with fantasy where you knew who all the good guys were and therefore who would win by the end of the first chapter


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Hate to say it but I agree with OU- Tyrion's a great character with some top lines of dialogue but there's something off about Dinklage's portrayal. I'm hopeful it's just the accent, which is something he can work on.


 
well it's a bit late now


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Hate to say it but I agree with OU- Tyrion's a great character with some top lines of dialogue but there's something off about Dinklage's portrayal. I'm hopeful it's just the accent, which is something he can work on.


 
Another dwarvist eh?

I'm waiting for the standard denials now - '_I can't be, one of my best friends is a dwarf!_' etc etc etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

nah, i hate all of them


----------



## ericjarvis (May 14, 2011)

ringo said:


> He's the best one in it. Steals every scene.


 
Actually I think that's his weakness. The character should seem sneakier, especially at first. He should be able to both take centre stage AND fade into the background. That may be the director's fault rather than the actor.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 14, 2011)

toggle said:


> that's one of the things that makes this more interesting. By about 14, I got bored with fantasy where you knew who all the good guys were and therefore who would win by the end of the first chapter


 
There's a lot about that's far more complex than that. Though most of it is relatively recent.

Going back in time there's Fritz Leiber's Swords series, in which there really aren't any good guys, just bad guys and not quite as bad guys, and regardless of who is good or bad the two central characters generally either win and regret it or lose and do OK. Roger Zelazny's Amber books also tend to be completely devoid of any black and white moral choices.

Other recent stuff worth a look at includes Mary Gentle's White Crow books, and just about everything by Guy Gavriel Kay.

On the other hand an awful lot of fantasy is trite escapism.


----------



## Bingo (May 15, 2011)

About what time will ep5 torrent be around, dya reckon?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2011)

bout an hour after US broadcast usually. Not that I have ever stayed up to torrent something an hour after US airing of course


----------



## Bingo (May 16, 2011)

wow it really is getting better! Wicked episode... couple of parts I cant remember being in the book tho... hmmm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bout an hour after US broadcast usually. Not that I have ever stayed up to torrent something an hour after US airing of course


 
What time is that?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2011)

it must be sunday nights, cos torrents are now available for E05


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2011)

I think Dinklage is excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it must be sunday nights, cos torrents are now available for E05


 
Hot damn!


----------



## Bingo (May 16, 2011)

5 is best yet some good scraps and the plot's hotting up nicely =P


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> On the other hand an awful lot of fantasy is trite escapism.


 
tell me about it.


----------



## Santino (May 16, 2011)

Lots of man-on-man action in that episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2011)

epic swordfghts as well.


----------



## Chou4555 (May 17, 2011)

Oh wow, Episode 5 was last night- the Wolf and the lion.  Verry good. Looks like poor old thicko but loyal Ned is going to come a cropper.  I love the books (although some of the latter ones introduced new characters I didn't have much empathy with), have the Board Game, and the Card Game (call me and my mates nerdy, but we're all in our 40's or 50's and I thought nerdiness was a trait of the young only?...).

My (very minor) gripes with the HBO series are:

1. Tyrion's posh accent and failure to look as described in the vbook (ugly, bow-legged)
2. Everyone from House Stark, Winterfell and the Wall, have Northern English accents. We all know it's grim oop North, but really....
3. Was expecting Hodor to be a bit more.. well... Hodorish!
4. Khal Drogo looks like an walking ad for Max Factor Mascara. All he needs is a hanky hanging out of his back (horse-skin) trouser pocket! Not frightening at all!

But on the other hand, I think the casting was superb for many of the chracaters, including Littlefinger, Jon Snow, Cersei (those botox lips when they sneer..ace!), Arya, the Khalesi Danerys, and of course The Hound. Poor old Sean Bean does his Boromir but a bit gloomier routine. Err.. like he does in most of his films. But it fits well here.

Well halfway through and the wears not even strated yet- wonder how they going to cover the big battle scenes.. and was wracking my brains to remember whether there was a show-down at the Wall or not in the first book...


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2011)

Wow, they definitely kicked it up a few notches, best episode so far.

Great dialogue scenes - I'm a sucker for the overly flowery language which conceals back-stabbing, as exhibited by Littlefinger and the bald dude, so many grudges and political machinations playing out  

The real bonus was King Robert's scenes, as I had thought he was one of the weakest character thus far, but Mark Addy really knocked it out of the park in his scenes with Ned (at the jousting tournament and in the Council chambers) and Cersei. 

Just to clarify, the woman that Robert loved (and lost), that was Ned's sister right? I heard the surname Stark.

Some quality (and quite shocking) violence this episode too, it seems much more extreme when it comes out of nowhere after several episodes of low-key talking / plotting. Definitely ain't Middle-Earth (well, apart from the obvious Frodo / Sam relationship between the King's brother and his 'Squire'   )

Proper hooked now


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2011)

Santino said:


> Lots of man-on-man action in that episode.


 
I was disappointed that the flowery knight is gay. Seemed cliche to me. I wanted him to be a flamboyant style over strength character and leave it at that. Instead he is stylish cause he is sexually different.


----------



## Bingo (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure in the books he likes girls...


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

I was wondering that myself, but it's been so long I can't remember. Some GoT wikis suggest he was indeed gay in the books as well.


----------



## veracity (May 17, 2011)

I was a bit surprised by the Renly/flowery knight relationship... do you think this is to provide some background explanation on what is to happen with Renly?? Have just read the first and second books recently, in the middle of the third and don't recall clocking flowery knight being gay at all.


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2011)

Apparently there's several lines in the books that heavily imply a gay relationship, I've not read them yet though (unfortunately that didn't stop some twat deliberately posting major spoilers on the IMDB message board for the show )


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2011)

I can't believe nobody mentioned bitty yet


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

Hmm? Oh, I forgot the best thing - the Eyrie! Teet-sucking blood-thirsty infantilised kiddo! Crazy ladies! Air cells!


----------



## Bingo (May 17, 2011)

bitty?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hmm? Oh, I forgot the best thing - the Eyrie! Teet-sucking blood-thirsty infantilised kiddo! Crazy ladies! Air cells!


 

trying to remember what else i've read the air cells thing in. 

kiddo and mum are both barking though


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2011)

Bingo said:


> bitty?


 
how old was that kid sucking his mums tits


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

10 or so? Well old.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2011)

i was hoping that was a fake titty! seems a bit wrong otherwise 
and it's her from red road playing the mad sister/bitty woman!


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

I can see m getting cross with some one Ho has read the books giving spoilers..
Careful now..


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

Thread's already spoilertastic. Too late to cry jousty.


----------



## Stigmata (May 17, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Just to clarify, the woman that Robert loved (and lost), that was Ned's sister right? I heard the surname Stark.


 
Lyanna Stark, died in the civil war. Arya is supposed to be her spitting image (from when she was a kid).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2011)

i've been reading the backstories on the HBO website - i'd advise it if you are confused about any of the characters and/or plot.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2011)

Oh and I enjoyed the eunachs well ott confrontation with tyrion where they were talking about corpse shagging


----------



## hendo (May 17, 2011)

I have no idea whatsoever as to what is going on in this show, but I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I was disappointed that the flowery knight is gay. Seemed cliche to me. I wanted him to be a flamboyant style over strength character and leave it at that. Instead he is stylish cause he is sexually different.


 
I thought that at first then realised actually his character is as hackneyed and 1 dimensional as all the others...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2011)

mark addy's performance is poor in the same way peter dinklage's is - some people can say these lines and some people can't - it's strange as they both can act


----------



## The Octagon (May 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> mark addy's performance is poor in the same way peter dinklage's is - some people can say these lines and some people can't - it's strange as they both can act


 
You're mad, Addy was brilliant in the last episode, from cruel and overindulged with his Lannister squire, to rage and bloodlust in the confrontation with Ned at the council, then tender and softly-spoken in the best scene of the episode with Cersei.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2011)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6414818/Game_of_Thrones_S01E06_720p_HDTV_x264-CTU_[eztv]


*drums fingers and checks vuze again*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2011)

i downloaded it earlier. can't wait to watch it later!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2011)

I've noticed that the exile helping the targeryan dynasty ally with the dothraki has the most weird intonation, like a priestly way of talking. Strange.


----------



## Stigmata (May 23, 2011)

Well it IS Father Octavian of the Church Militant


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2011)

from doctor who?

that was a good 2 parter. This of course means he must naturally talk like that. Imagine him ordering a pizza in that portentous voice


----------



## TheDave (May 23, 2011)

Best episode yet, the plot does some to be simmering quite nicely now. Plus more sword fightage. Can't wait till it proper kicks off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2011)

Woohoo it's download GoT Monday day!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2011)

Is this site right? I thought we're only up ep 6 but it says it has ep 7 there...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2011)

let me know if that is virus laden wank or genuine. Ta.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2011)

It's ep 7, although not especially high quality...anyway, ep 6! Hot damn!!

Btw how do you do spoiler code on here?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

Episode 7! HOLY. FUCKING. SHIIIIT! 



Spoiler: Episode 7



"What you suggest is treason."
"Only if we lose."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

er spoiler code? no one else has seen episode 7 yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

see top of this forum, doofus!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2011)

Great episode and massively satisfying ending, a Golden Crown indeed 

The swordfight between Tyrion's 'man' (Jerome Flynn!) and the Knight of the Vale was very well done, the heavy armour knackering the Knight out until he could be picked off 

Ned going full-thunder in the King's place was a good scene too, can't wait to see Tywin Lannister appear (especially as I know which actor is playing him).

Is it me, or was Daenerys' heart-eating scene pretty hot?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

charles dance is tywain - most of british acting aristocracy are involved in this!
is


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> er spoiler code? no one else has seen episode 7 yet


 
In fact will people who download stuff just fuck off from message boards. It's antisocial. By going ahead of everyone else you forfeit the right to chat with other fans imo. It's your choice to exclude yourself by gaining spoiler knowledge so shouldn't complain if we shun you.

This includes my rl mate who is many episodes ahead with Fringe. I refuse to talk about any episode with him.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't realise episode 7 had aired immediately after episode 6 in the US, so went on IMDB and just saw a massive spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> In fact will people who download stuff just fuck off from message boards. It's antisocial. By going ahead of everyone else you forfeit the right to chat with other fans imo. It's your choice to exclude yourself by gaining spoiler knowledge so shouldn't complain if we shun you.
> 
> This includes my rl mate who is many episodes ahead with Fringe. I refuse to talk about any episode with him.


 i've been downloading it too as i don't have access to a telly at the moment, but i've been following it at the same rate as the tv viewers. makes it easier to discuss innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Yeah, I didn't realise episode 7 had aired immediately after episode 6 in the US, so went on IMDB and just saw a massive spoiler


 
i don't think it has. i think hbo made it available online a week early, like many tv companies do.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think it has. i think hbo made it available online a week early, like many tv companies do.


 
Ah right. Either way, some wanker still felt the need to post a spoiler in MASSIVE FUCKING CAPITALS just to be a cunt 

Should really avoid that board altogether really....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> In fact will people who download stuff just fuck off from message boards. It's antisocial. By going ahead of everyone else you forfeit the right to chat with other fans imo. It's your choice to exclude yourself by gaining spoiler knowledge so shouldn't complain if we shun you.
> 
> This includes my rl mate who is many episodes ahead with Fringe. I refuse to talk about any episode with him.


 
Oh fuck off! The link that allows people to watch all of them was posted on this thread! A simple mistake was made and sorted. People can post what they fucking like about this in spoilers, if you don't want to know don't look! Simple.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been downloading it too as i don't have access to a telly at the moment, but i've been following it at the same rate as the tv viewers. makes it easier to discuss innit.


 
You aren't a wrongun then.


----------



## Bingo (May 24, 2011)

Gromit you sound silly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

Bingo said:


> Gromit you sound silly.


 
Just a tad.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> In fact will people who download stuff just fuck off from message boards. It's antisocial. By going ahead of everyone else you forfeit the right to chat with other fans imo. It's your choice to exclude yourself by gaining spoiler knowledge so shouldn't complain if we shun you.
> 
> This includes my rl mate who is many episodes ahead with Fringe. I refuse to talk about any episode with him.



just because your either a) a neanderthal or b) not big enough a fan to bother dsoesn't mean we can't discuss it.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2011)

I'm a huge fan. It's just cheating and plain wrong and offenders should be  sent to some kind of internet ghetto so that they don't infect decent folk like me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm a huge fan. It's just cheating and plain wrong and offenders should be  sent to some kind of internet ghetto so that they don't infect decent folk like me.


 
Cheating?! LOL! Mate, this aint the fucking 1980s where people all dutifully sit together in their millions watching some shows week after week and only have the luck catching a repeat if they miss a show! 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with people watching as much as they wish when they wish...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm a huge fan. It's just cheating and plain wrong and offenders should be  sent to some kind of internet ghetto so that they don't infect decent folk like me.


 
I doubt your huge faness when you can't even be arsed to stay up to date wioth yank airings- I bet your the sort of git whoclaims to like a show but has never put his hand in his pocket for merch


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I doubt your huge faness when you can't even be arsed to stay up to date wioth yank airings- I bet your the sort of git whoclaims to like a show but has never put his hand in his pocket for merch


 
I own a Dream Team replica top and signed cast photo. You don't get more obscure merch than that


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I doubt your huge faness when you can't even be arsed to stay up to date wioth yank airings- I bet your the sort of git whoclaims to like a show but has never put his hand in his pocket for merch


 i never buy merchandise! why would i want to do that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i never buy merchandise! why would i want to do that?


 
I *think* that wasn't literal, just an amusing little put down...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

i know, but who the fuck buys toys from their shows apart from kids and saddoes?


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i never buy merchandise! why would i want to do that?


 
Not even a Star Wars figurine?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Not even a Star Wars figurine?


 
i'm not a fan of the films, so no, but i have never and never will buy tv show or film merchandise. it doesn't appeal to me at all as i'm 38.


----------



## Stigmata (May 24, 2011)

I'd buy one of those Kingsguard suits of armour if they were for sale. It'd be just the ticket on the night bus.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i never buy merchandise! why would i want to do that?


 
I've neither the disposable income or the will to buy loads of merch a la shippy but if I do really enjoy a prog I will usually buy a poster or puzzle or miniature. The worst one is novelisations of- it is 90% hackwork but I keep buying in the hope of gold.


----------



## Stigmata (May 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I've neither the disposable income or the will to buy loads of merch a la shippy but if I do really enjoy a prog I will usually buy a poster or puzzle or miniature. The worst one is novelisations of- it is 90% hackwork but I keep buying in the hope of gold.


 
Luckily the novelisation of this series is pretty good


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I've neither the disposable income or the will to buy loads of merch a la shippy but *if I do really enjoy a prog I will usually buy a poster or puzzle or miniature.* The worst one is novelisations of- it is 90% hackwork but I keep buying in the hope of gold.


 
other people will always mystify me. why? why? why?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Luckily the novelisation of this series is pretty good


 
well i have bought the ebook of the 'novelisation' D), so maybe i am gulity of merch purchasing at all


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> other people will always mystify me. why? why? why?


 
it's just a collection of decorative objects with a theme  that is based on something you like.  

if i like a show  and  they  make  a model of a charactor from that show  and i think the model looks  good i might  well buy it   because it's cool looking  and  reminds me of a character.  i'm not sure why that requires  much more explanation. 


for example today i ordered this
http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig14/10148419a5.jpg
is it compleatly unthathomable  that someone might  find that a intresting object to have perched on a shelf somewhere.  i certainly think it beats a set of flying ducks

a little more conventional  i have a growing collection of anime ties.  i wear shirts  and  with them ties  and  if i'm going to have ties  why not  have one  with a cool looking anime character on it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

it makes your house look like a kid's bedroom though and i don't see how it adds to the enjoyment of the tv show/film.
i'm not down with decorative items in any shape or form mind.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> In fact will people who download stuff just fuck off from message boards. It's antisocial. By going ahead of everyone else you forfeit the right to chat with other fans imo. It's your choice to exclude yourself by gaining spoiler knowledge so shouldn't complain if we shun you.
> 
> This includes my rl mate who is many episodes ahead with Fringe. I refuse to talk about any episode with him.


 
What about those of us who have read all (but one) of the books. Do we have to go as well?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

do kids collect statues of catgirls?

and any enhancement  is from the depiction of the character doing something.  for example  i have  a model of rei and asuka dressed as maids.  they don't do this in the show it  was simply  something the artist thought they would look good in.  seeing the models i think of the characters in that situation  and   in my head  my own thought and feeling about the characters change  i build an image of the character that  would include that new  situation.  

i'm not sure that would apply to all merchandise though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

no, but cartoons, plastic figurines will never look 'adult' no matter what the theme, but meh, if it bakes your cake fair dos, though it mystifies me why anyone would want to have a huge collection of ugly plastic objects.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2011)

my room looks like a jakeys squat, the random geeky objects just sit in stark contrast to the filth


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no, but cartoons, plastic figurines will never look 'adult' no matter what the theme, but meh, if it bakes your cake fair dos, though it mystifies me why anyone would want to have a huge collection of ugly plastic objects.


 
i guess if you have deeply associated cartoons and  plastic figures to childhood  that will always be a lingering background theme  for your interpretation.   

and nor do i know why anyone would collect thing they thought were ugly


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

do you play with them? do you look at them? i'll never get having stuff that doesn't do anything.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> my room looks like a jakeys squat, the random geeky objects just sit in stark contrast to the filth


 
I know someone who likes those limited edition, hand crafted models, pays a good couple hundred a piece and has loads from things like Lord of the Rings. Must say they are some fantastic items! He has a Balrog which is nearly a foot high, amazing model!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

i must say i sorta agree. i'm not a huge model person  i prefer  dakimakura  which you can at least hug.    the models  are  just sorta  there   in the same way  other people might  have pictures on the walls   or   stuff like that  i  have  models


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I know someone who likes those limited edition, hand crafted models, pays a good couple hundred a piece and has loads from things like Lord of the Rings. Must say they are some fantastic items! He has a Balrog which is nearly a foot high, amazing model!


 
the good models are a bit on the  expensive side   especially  when they end up being in sets.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i must say i sorta agree. i'm not a huge model person  i prefer  dakimakura  which you can at least hug.    the models  are  just sorta  there   in the same way  other people might  have pictures on the walls   or   stuff like that  i  have  models


 
i am ultraminimalist me. no stuff at all.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

clean white walls

clean white padded walls


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> clean white walls
> 
> clean white padded walls


 
at the moment, they're bookshelf-lined magnolia walls, but i don't care as long as they are light coloured.


----------



## Bingo (May 24, 2011)

Merch Smerch


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 24, 2011)

Firstly some of you are even more sadder than I thought.

Secondly I cannot believe how much I am enjoying this series. So much so that I have even got the audio-book and am listening to it in the car on the way to and from work. Throughly enjoying it and it helps fill in some of the bits that TV just cannot cover. Always been allergic to fantasy fiction but this has changed my opinion. Plus US TV production values and British actors works well.


----------



## Bingo (May 25, 2011)

Ep 7 - Chuckled at the bit where wildling girl calls Balon Greyjoy a southerner


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2011)

oy bingo! spoilers!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2011)

I liked how the targeryan dude 



Spoiler: cunt



got his head done with molten gold



serves him rught the tossbag


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2011)

Just caught up to date, and it's getting better and better.

But Joffrey popping his cherry with Cersei?  _Ewwwwwww...._


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2011)

Oh ffs


----------



## Bingo (May 25, 2011)

what on earth you on about hehe


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

ok watched em all today.

not bad   if a little hard to follow at times...  need a charactor sheet for em all


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I liked how the targeryan dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha fucking loved that, about time too!


----------



## TitanSound (May 26, 2011)

Watched episodes 1 & 2 last night. Looks very good! The dwarf is a badass in my eyes


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

Bingo said:


> what on earth you on about hehe


Spoiloler.  



Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok watched em all today.
> 
> not bad   if a little hard to follow at times...  need a charactor sheet for em all


Wikipedia's handy for that.  Houses and characters etc listed quite extensively.


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Spoiloler.
> 
> 
> Wikipedia's handy for that.  Houses and characters etc listed quite extensively.


 
HBO's own map / charcter guide is possibly a better idea because there's no spoilers - 

http://viewers-guide.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/

This one's pretty good too - http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Game_of_Thrones_Wiki


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not a fan of the films, so no, but i have never and never will buy tv show or film merchandise. it doesn't appeal to me at all as i'm 38 stone and have only first edition sign collectors editions of every comic made by marvel....



edited for you...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

man this whole spoiler thing is getting crazy

theres those who have read the books   those  who have the seen  episode 7 from the webcast  those  still on 6   and then  whatever  other people are on


i'm  not  that bothered by spoilers  as for me it's not really about what happens  but how it happens.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

Jon Snow ends up shacked up with Renly in Chigwell, and Robert's nan comes back as a zombie.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> man this whole spoiler thing is getting crazy
> 
> theres those who have read the books   those  who have the seen  episode 7 from the webcast  those  still on 6   and then  whatever  other people are on
> 
> ...


most people have seen up to episode 6 cos that's as as far as they've got on sky atlantic. think it's perfectly reasonable to expect people to respect that.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

"Most" people don't have Sky Atlantic.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> "Most" people don't have Sky Atlantic.


 
they have internet and access to eztv.it tho muppet boy...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> "Most" people don't have Sky Atlantic.


 
i don't either, but i have access to torrents. it'll be a long time before, if at all, it's shown on terrestrial.
i meant most people on this thread anyway.


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they have internet and access to eztv.it tho muppet boy...


 
Exactly, so they are on episode 7, not 6.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Exactly, so they are on episode 7, not 6.


 
no, 6! 7 hasn't been shown on tv yet. AFAIK there hasn't been a decent quality torrent of 7 online yet.


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no, 6! 7 hasn't been shown on tv yet. AFAIK there hasn't been a decent quality torrent of 7 online yet.


I watched it the other day... hang on


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2011)

yeah, it does say its from the web. But i didn't notice when I watched it..
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6417970/Game.of.Thrones-S01E07-You.Win.or.You.Die-WebRip


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I watched it the other day... hang on


 
was it a good quality rip? it was mentioned earlier in the thread that the one up was poor. i'm only interested in tv quality viewing.
anyways, i don't mind waiting til monday now, since most people are following sky atlantic. as i mentioned earlier, it's just easier to talk about if you're in step with others.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> yeah, it does say its from the web. But i didn't notice when I watched it..
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6417970/Game.of.Thrones-S01E07-You.Win.or.You.Die-WebRip


 
wmv. format. not familar with that. does vlc play it?
no, wait, i'm supposed to be holding off!
can i resist it?


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> wmv. format. not familar with that. does vlc play it?
> no, wait, i'm supposed to be holding off!
> can i resist it?


 
yeah, I watched it in VLC.

Does this mean that I'm not going to have anything to watch on Monday, or is the web going to constantly be an episode ahead?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> yeah, I watched it in VLC.
> 
> Does this mean that I'm not going to have anything to watch on Monday, or is the web going to constantly be an episode ahead?


perhaps! this is why i will try to resist as i don't want to be out of step, nor do i want to wait a whole two weeks to get back in


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2011)

Corax - 



Spoiler: episode 7, seriously don't look if you've only seen episode 6



I know it's meant to be a jokey spoiler that you posted on the previous page, but you've just given away to those who've only seen episode 6 that Robert dies - "Robert comes back as a zombie"

How about editing eh?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

the webrip  is fine    it's a drop down in quality from the  tv rip  but  you can only really  tell if  your looking for it


err depending on which webrip you get


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

i couldn't resist and dled it - not v good quality really.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Corax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i'd say that 


Spoiler: about plot



it's pretty clear that fat bob  was not going to make it past the end of the series 
 i'd guess neddy  isn't going to  make it either


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they have internet and access to eztv.it tho muppet boy...


 


joustmaster said:


> Exactly, so they are on episode 7, not 6.


 
Exactly.  Muppet boy.  

Watchseries



The Octagon said:


> Corax -


 
Fair point - done.


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fair point - done.



Cheers.


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2011)

So what we all really want to know is.... 

Is ep8 gonna be available online on Monday eve?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'd say that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: about plot
> ...


 
I don't know about the second person you mentioned, there's a little of the they might surprise you about the character hinted at...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

do the books span years then? i now have them all on my kindle. without spoiling it too much, do we see the new generation grow up?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2011)

i read that they do    but the author said he got   his timeline a bit mixed up    so they pehaps  don't span  all that long

i'll take a look

looks  like it only goes over about 3 years   for the books  so far


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> most people have seen up to episode 6 cos that's as as far as they've got on sky atlantic. think it's perfectly reasonable to expect people to respect that.


 

I'm happy to use spoiler code, that is what it is there for- but if people haven't the willpower not to open the spoiler box then that is no business of mine


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm happy to use spoiler code, that is what it is there for- but if people haven't the willpower not to open the spoiler box then that is no business of mine


 
i don't disagree with that


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm happy to use spoiler code, that is what it is there for- but if people haven't the willpower not to open the spoiler box then that is no business of mine


 
Indeed.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2011)

I don't recon eddard srak will make it past next few eps ((((sen bean)))


but iircb the books Stannis is double hard and twice as ruthless. 

None of them are likable really in a '?I hope this one wins' way. The Starks are honourable fools, the lannisters are twisted cunts.

I'm cheering on the Dothraki invasion to see the whole fuedal 7 kingdoms crushed mercilessly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't recon eddard srak will make it past next few eps ((((sen bean)))
> 
> 
> but iircb the books Stannis is double hard and twice as ruthless.
> ...



The dwarf is oddly honourable, he's actually one of my favourite characters in this.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok watched em all today.
> 
> not bad   if a little hard to follow at times...  need a charactor sheet for em all


 
Really?- it's a relatively simple dynastic set up with less than 10 families even mentioned so far, two major threats and two institutions/factions (Nightswatch, Maegisters)




Spoiler: Khal drogo



Loved him going ape round the fire when he was exhorting his people into the idea of smashing the fuck out of the 7 kingdoms. He was practically foaming at the mouth


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Really?- it's a relatively simple dynastic set up with less than 10 families even mentioned so far, two major threats and two institutions/factions (Nightswatch, Maegisters)


 
Depends how closely you want to follow it though.  Who's Theon Greyjoy and why is he there?  Aren't those two brother and sister, ewww, they are.  Sick.  That kind of question.  I know when I was reading the books I ended up referring to the character list quite frequently (although it does get increasingly confusing as the books go on and more and more are introduced).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Really?- it's a relatively simple dynastic set up with less than 10 families even mentioned so far, two major threats and two institutions/factions (Nightswatch, Maegisters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Totally. Proper fucking moment of RAH!


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2011)

The Khaal's a dick.  If it wasn't for him, Daenerys would be dutifully waiting at home for me to get back from the office, cooking my dinner and bearing me children.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2011)

She's supposed to be 13.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2011)

But Emilia Clarke ain't.


----------



## Stigmata (May 28, 2011)

You'll be after Sansa next you wrongun


----------



## ericjarvis (May 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> None of them are likable really in a '?I hope this one wins' way. The Starks are honourable fools, the lannisters are twisted cunts.


 
There's a riff through the books about "the divine right of kings" and one about family and loyalty. Compare the Khal Drogo and the Targaryan prince. Both have an absolute faith in the "divine right of kings" but Drogo knows that it really depends entirely on the consent of at least a core of his followers. Meanwhile compare the Lannisters and the Starks. Again both accept the idea of a "divine right" but operate it completely differently. In both cases completely disastrously for everyone around them.

It can be looked at as a pretty scathing attack on the basic concept of monarchy.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2011)

is this in the books? cersie came across as proper cold:



Spoiler: lannister



'in the game of thrones you win or you die'



a good line but I did wonder if it had been shoehorned in in case anyone hadn't quite underestood the concept of monarchist power plays yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> There's a riff through the books about "the divine right of kings" and one about family and loyalty. Compare the Khal Drogo and the Targaryan prince. Both have an absolute faith in the "divine right of kings" but Drogo knows that it really depends entirely on the consent of at least a core of his followers. Meanwhile compare the Lannisters and the Starks. Again both accept the idea of a "divine right" but operate it completely differently. In both cases completely disastrously for everyone around them.
> 
> It can be looked at as a pretty scathing attack on the basic concept of monarchy.


 
Fo sho, a mate remarked that the show is possibly the best ever advert for democracy he'd ever seen...


----------



## ericjarvis (May 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fo sho, a mate remarked that the show is possibly the best ever advert for democracy he'd ever seen...


 
Democracy, the worst form of government possible, apart from all the others.


----------



## Stigmata (May 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> is this in the books? cersie came across as proper cold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cersei is the character that I think has changed the most in the transition from book to TV, but that line at least was in the book too.


----------



## Bingo (May 30, 2011)

She's the baddest in it mate.... scary.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Looks like ep7 is available in HD now...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

waiting on a web rip of 8


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> waiting on a web rip of 8


 
Post a link if you find one.


----------



## maldwyn (May 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> cersie came across as proper cold:


The actor playing her was just as cold in Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles.

I'm enjoying the series so far, we must be close to the end of the first book


----------



## TitanSound (May 30, 2011)

Thumbs up for ep 7 for one scene and one scene only. BOING!


----------



## agricola (May 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Thumbs up for ep 7 for one scene and one scene only. BOING!


 
Littlefingers speech and its background, perchance?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

GOT has a minimum porn level


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> GOT has a minimum porn level


what do you mean?


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean?


 
They shoehorn in mucho sex that wasn't really there in the books.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

then it's not minimum


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2011)

It's a bit rude


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

i meant  as in a two drink minimum.  i think they have a 4 tits minimum.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2011)

madzone said:


> It's a bit rude


 
you be the man this time


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> you be the man this time


 
Oh god. I hope mr madz doesn't go getting ideas like that


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2011)

When Cersei said 'When you play the game of thrones' I clapped as I always do when someone says the title of the thing they're in.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

madzone said:


> Oh god. I hope mr madz doesn't go getting ideas like that


 
buy a very large strap on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Doesn't look like ep8 is available...


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> buy a very large strap on


 
i didn't need that image


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2011)

i'll lend you the manga


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

madzone said:


> It's a bit rude


 
yep.

it feels like someone has gone through the characters and looked for how many different sorts of fucking they can do. it's the equivalent of bullshit bingo, only with sex. 
guy on guy, check
dwarf porn check
incest porn check
etc.

i'm wondering if they are going to keep this variety going, or whether we will go to repeats


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

shippou-sensei said:


> i'll lend you the manga


 
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2011)

i think i have all those mangas


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2011)

toggle said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i think i have all those mangas


 
i'm not in the slightest bit supprised.


----------



## ringo (May 31, 2011)

It's 'Genial' Harry Grout! Legend.


----------



## binka (Jun 1, 2011)

started with this yesterday just finished ep 7. like dotcommunist the only ones im sympathetic to are the horde and drogo seems like a decent sort, however im a bit confused by that exile who happens to have become part of dothraki society and even seems to have wormed his way into drogo's inner circle. the dothraki seem to be quite trusting of outsiders really. 

also several times armies have been said to number in the tens of thousands. the dothraki army was said to number 40,000. that lannister told the unpleasant one to take 30,000 men to free his brother. and so on. but i dont think theres ever been more than 15 people on screen at any one time. thought it looked quite obvious at the tournament when the crowd consisted of half a dozen people and also whenever you see the dothraki travelling you never see more than 5 people on horseback. reminds me of legendary adventures of hercules or xena warrior princess. 

are they saving the extras budget for some big set piece scrapping?


----------



## Corax (Jun 1, 2011)

binka said:


> started with this yesterday just finished ep 7. like dotcommunist the only ones im sympathetic to are the horde and drogo seems like a decent sort, however im a bit confused by that exile who happens to have become part of dothraki society and even seems to have wormed his way into drogo's inner circle. the dothraki seem to be quite trusting of outsiders really.


 
Mormont's a bit unique on that side of the water.  People don't cross from the 7 kingdoms readily, so that in itself gives him special status.  The other implication in the books is that he's earned it through trust, honour etc.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2011)

Charles Dance 

Loved the rather obvious metaphor of him skinning / gutting the Stag (Robert's crest), as the King dies.

Ned looks proper fucked, I knew Carcetti would screw him over.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm ned the dead (didle-idle-idle-um) and i'll lose my 'ed  (didle-idle-idle-um)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Spoiler: stuff[/spoiler



I found my ice and fire book the oher day and skimmed it to get a massive fucking spoiler- ie that sean bean is indeed soon to draw his last wage from the HBO coffers



who have they got for stannis? if I remember the book he is like Robert before robert got old and fat. I.E, nails


----------



## TruXta (Jun 1, 2011)

He's not been cast yet I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard a rumour about Mark Strong for Stannis.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> I heard a rumour about Mark Strong for Stannis.


 
That dude is very cool.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

binka said:


> started with this yesterday just finished ep 7. like dotcommunist the only ones im sympathetic to are the horde and drogo seems like a decent sort, however im a bit confused by that exile who happens to have become part of dothraki society and even seems to have wormed his way into drogo's inner circle. *the dothraki seem to be quite trusting of outsiders really.
> *
> also several times armies have been said to number in the tens of thousands. the dothraki army was said to number 40,000. that lannister told the unpleasant one to take 30,000 men to free his brother. and so on. but i dont think theres ever been more than 15 people on screen at any one time. thought it looked quite obvious at the tournament when the crowd consisted of half a dozen people and also whenever you see the dothraki travelling you never see more than 5 people on horseback. reminds me of legendary adventures of hercules or xena warrior princess.
> 
> are they saving the extras budget for some big set piece scrapping?


 
seems less like trust and more like complete lack of fear. Drogo had the targeryan dickhead crowned with molten gold without even getting riled. If a foriegner tries to fuck them they swat him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> seems less like trust and more like complete lack of fear. Drogo had the targeryan dickhead crowned with molten gold without even getting riled. If a foriegner tries to fuck them they swat him.


 
Yep I think it's closer to this. Their world view is pretty singular, the whole no throne thing, riding and killing.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Charles Dance
> 
> Loved the rather obvious metaphor of him skinning / gutting the Stag (Robert's crest), as the King dies.
> 
> Ned looks proper fucked, I knew Carcetti would screw him over.


 
Best scene of the show. His insightful views showing why his house have been soo successful (to date). Plus his skinning of a deer (instead of a servant) proving how hands on he is and not afraid of getting his hands dirty. 

Said so much in one simple scene.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Best scene of the show. His insightful views showing why his house have been soo successful (to date). Plus his skinning of a deer (instead of a servant) proving how hands on he is and not afraid of getting his hands dirty.
> 
> Said so much in one simple scene.


 
Totally.


----------



## Cid (Jun 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep I think it's closer to this. Their world view is pretty singular, the whole no throne thing, riding and killing.


 
They seem to be very similar to steppe horse cultures, I suppose specifically Genghis Khan and the Golden Horde... Largely meritocratic society that rewards loyalty and fighting prowess but will utterly destroy those they perceive as disloyal, relies on raiding etc... Khal Drogo seems very much a Ghengis figure, uniting groups in his own lands to create a massive, unified force that now has its eyes set on the west. Of course Genghis had to massively adapt his fighting techniques to take on fortified cities, remains to be seen how Drogo is going to get 40,000 men and associated horses across the sea, I mean presumably they'll have to charter a fleet or something.


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2011)

Cid said:


> They seem to be very similar to steppe horse cultures, I suppose specifically Genghis Khan and the Golden Horde... Largely meritocratic society that rewards loyalty and fighting prowess but will utterly destroy those they perceive as disloyal, relies on raiding etc... Khal Drogo seems very much a Ghengis figure, uniting groups in his own lands to create a massive, unified force that now has its eyes set on the west. Of course Genghis had to massively adapt his fighting techniques to take on fortified cities, remains to be seen how Drogo is going to get 40,000 men and associated horses across the sea, I mean presumably they'll have to charter a fleet or something.


 


Spoiler:  stuff



no it dosen't. he's another one not long for this world.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know where I can watch this? I put it off last week and now this week my main source for films and tvs gone down?


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> Anyone know where I can watch this? I put it off last week and now this week my main source for films and tvs gone down?


 
http://watchseries.eu/letters/G


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for that


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Or icefilms.info.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> They seem to be very similar to steppe horse cultures, I suppose specifically Genghis Khan and the Golden Horde... Largely meritocratic society that rewards loyalty and fighting prowess but will utterly destroy those they perceive as disloyal, relies on raiding etc... Khal Drogo seems very much a Ghengis figure, uniting groups in his own lands to create a massive, unified force that now has its eyes set on the west. Of course Genghis had to massively adapt his fighting techniques to take on fortified cities, remains to be seen how Drogo is going to get 40,000 men and associated horses across the sea, I mean presumably they'll have to charter a fleet or something.


 
P&O Ferries


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 3, 2011)

Gromit said:


> P&O Ferries


 
that would make for an amazing scene


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2011)

The Dothraki vs the Geordie booze cruisers over the last crate of lager in the duty free shop


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> The Dothraki vs the Geordie booze cruisers over the last crate of lager in the duty free shop


 
The last time i was on a ferry, the shop would only sell crates of lager in the last 30 mins of the journey because of "previous mess". They would happily sell bottles of spirits though.
idiots


----------



## Cid (Jun 3, 2011)

Can I just say that toggle's spoiler was a particularly big one for non-book/synopses readers and...



Spoiler: massive spoiler



...doesn't really affect my point that much, clearly my worries about the logistics of getting 40,000 horsemen with no sailing experience over the sea were well founded.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

cool... zombies


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have just read the first book ! guess I'm now in for a long long time reading the other 6  - haven't got Sky - when is the dvd coming out?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Aha ep 8 here we come!


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have just read the first book ! guess I'm now in for a long long time reading the other 6  - haven't got Sky - when is the dvd coming out?


 
You've timed it right. By the time the last one comes out (supposed to be later this year) you should just be ready to read it. I've had to wait for three effing years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2011)

at least he hasn't done a robert jordan and had the temerity to die on you.

epsiode 8 is torrenting now


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

He's officially done with the next instalment - a two-parter I think. Should be out July 12. Not sure if I can be bothered/have the time to re-read the other books beforehand.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> You've timed it right. By the time the last one comes out (supposed to be later this year) you should just be ready to read it. I've had to wait for three effing years.


 
I read somewhere that he was getting abuse from his 'fans' for taking so long.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> at least he hasn't done a robert jordan and had the temerity to die on you.
> 
> epsiode 8 is torrenting now


 
You got a good torrent link for it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2011)

same place I always go:


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6448040/Game_of_Thrones_S01E08_The_Pointy_End_HDTV_XviD-FQM_[eztv]

I've not finished torrenting it yet but eztv torrents have not let me down yet


----------



## binka (Jun 6, 2011)

rlslog.net a better choice than torrents for downloading. look particularly for netload.in links i usually download from them at just under 1mbs


----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2011)

Was that the first episode without any tits?


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2011)

Watched it on Sky - there were hardly any adverts, which makes a nice change. Was it an extra long episode?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this was the episode written by the actual author?


----------



## Bingo (Jun 6, 2011)

ok 2 episodes left waddya reckon it'll end on?


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2011)

Bingo said:


> ok 2 episodes left waddya reckon it'll end on?


 
Hopefully SOMEONE will start playing this so-called Game. Thus far it's just been a load of political intrigue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Santino said:


> Hopefully SOMEONE will start playing this so-called Game. Thus far it's just been a load of political intrigue.


 
Um, ironic much?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 6, 2011)

Bingo said:


> ok 2 episodes left waddya reckon it'll end on?


 


Spoiler: Very spoilery ending from the books



Funeral pyre, dragons, nekkid Daenerys-as-the-sinister-messiah and her baptism of fire. I've been looking forward to that scene since episode 1.


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um, ironic much?


 
More than you realise.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2011)

Considering the money that has been splashed out on the series so far, I'm getting a bit perturbed by the constant references to battles without actually seeing any of them. They better be building to some epic war scenes.

Otherwise very, very good.

They're really killing characters off like flies aren't they? Sad to see Syrio go, but not a bad exit 

And high on the "fuck me these people are insane" factor this episode, what with the bloke laughing about losing his fingers and then Khal Drogo destroying one of his soldiers 

Must-see stuff at the mo, long may it continue.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Considering the money that has been splashed out on the series so far, I'm getting a bit perturbed by the constant references to battles without actually seeing any of them. They better be building to some epic war scenes.



I agree wholeheartedly. A few sword fights is not satisfying my bloodlust


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not fussed about seeing big battles. They're only ever going to be on the Sharpe scale, so I'd rather see the resources spent on other stuff. The cost of a few minutes of battle is probably the same as a two or three episodes of normal stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah it needs a pay off for all this build up, we need some lord of the rings style epicness!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Syrio gone? They hinted but we never saw the kill.

He was a great char and I loved the way the writers used the pretense of 'dancing classes' to demonstrate attitudes towards women along with side things such as the dumbness of her sister (the only one not to spot the pretence). That Syrio cared not that he taught a girl and that the guards taunted him over it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Is Syrio gone? They hinted but we never saw the kill.
> 
> He was a great char and I loved the way the writers used the pretense of 'dancing classes' to demonstrate attitudes towards women along with side things such as the dumbness of her sister (the only one not to spot the pretence). That Syrio cared not that he taught a girl and that the guards taunted him over it.


 
No confirmation either way (and I haven't read the books yet), but his demeanour and the way the scene was shot suggests he was eventually overcome. Hope I'm wrong, love to see what he could do with an actual sword 

Loved Barristan Selmy's scene too, no respect shown and a proper flounce.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 7, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Loved Barristan Selmy's scene too, no respect shown and a proper flounce.


 
 @ Flounce.

Old?! old?! I'll show you old, come on I'll take the lot of you on. Come and 'ave a go if you think yer hard enough! Ah fuck you all then.

I may have paraphrased that slightly.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes I loved Barristan bit I think he may crop up later... He tends to leave everything hanging this George Martin fella =D    Ideal for tv series!


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 7, 2011)

Santino said:


> Hopefully SOMEONE will start playing this so-called Game. Thus far it's just been a load of political intrigue.


 
They can't. Haven't you watched the opening credits? Some bastard broke the board in half, and loads of the pieces are missing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2011)

unsure of vaerys motives here 'the realm' he says- not enough has been revealed on screen to show him to be standing for anything other than vaerys


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to say so far consistently the best character is the dwarf. He just gets better and better.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2011)

i do wonder if he is a little too awesome.    as far as i can tell he is meant to  be  ugly and disliked in the books.  peter dinklage  is  just  condensed awesome in the show  you can't imagine how anyone doesn't like him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i do wonder if he is a little too awesome.    as far as i can tell he is meant to  be  ugly and disliked in the books.  peter dinklage  is  just  condensed awesome in the show  you can't imagine how anyone doesn't like him.


 
Too true but I really like the way he cleverly uses his privilege where as other Lannisters flaunt it or abuse it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I have to say so far consistently the best character is the dwarf. He just gets better and better.


 
his speech winning the hill tribe over was funny as fuck.


It was also good to see drogo in action but wtf did he tear out of his fallen enemies body? looked like a kidney


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> his speech winning the hill tribe over was funny as fuck.
> 
> 
> It was also good to see drogo in action but wtf did he tear out of his fallen enemies body? looked like a kidney


 
It was his tongue and part of his throat...


----------



## madzone (Jun 7, 2011)

My Sky+ fucked up recording the lsat episode - anyone know when it's repeated?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2011)

Torrent it.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i do wonder if he is a little too awesome.    as far as i can tell he is meant to  be  ugly and disliked in the books.  peter dinklage  is  just  condensed awesome in the show  you can't imagine how anyone doesn't like him.


 
Made slightly more likeable than in the books, but that goes for nearly everyone. I care not a jot, it's just awesome to see him do the lines he's given so effortlessly.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a feeling he is going to fuck his family up because he is smart and he can see what a bunch of tossers they are.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I have a feeling he is going to fuck his family up because he is smart and he can see what a bunch of tossers they are.


 
Yep that's my thinking too...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I have a feeling he is going to fuck his family up because he is smart and he can see what a bunch of tossers they are.


 
depends on what part of his family.   he does  seem to like his brother  and some of the  kids    he  just  doesn't seem to like his dad his sister or  king brat


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> No confirmation either way (and I haven't read the books yet), but his demeanour and the way the scene was shot suggests he was eventually overcome. Hope I'm wrong, love to see what he could do with an actual sword .


 
Well he had about 6 of them to hand after knocking the guards about... what with all that prattling about telling death to come back another day and the stare off with wotsisface you'd think he would pick one up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

i've got the books  but i'm not sure where to jump in.    i'm not sure i'm up for starting at the beginning of game of thrones   but jumping in to the point where the tv show is  feels a bit wierd too 

i might  styart at clash of kings but that means waiting till the series has ended


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 8, 2011)

Start the books at the beginning because there's so much more in them than is in the TV show. Though there's less gratuitous sex.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

i can't take reading the same story  so  closely after seeing the tv version.  i'm not the kind of person  who is bothered by spoilers  but  retreading the same ground so soon is more of a chore than a pleasure.

i've jumped in roughly  around where the tv series is at  rereading some chapters and skipping others depending on how i feel about em


----------



## madzone (Jun 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Torrent it.


 
I don't do torrents.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2011)

Cid said:


> Well he had about 6 of them to hand after knocking the guards about... what with all that prattling about telling death to come back another day and the stare off with wotsisface you'd think he would pick one up.


 
They were the wrong swords tho I think, no good for his 'water dancing' style.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2011)

madzone said:


> My Sky+ fucked up recording the lsat episode - anyone know when it's repeated?


 
Dead girl.

(the phrase I now use when someone makes a mistake)


----------



## madzone (Jun 8, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Dead girl.
> 
> (the phrase I now use when someone makes a mistake)


 
It's repeated tonight


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 8, 2011)

Santino said:


> Watched it on Sky - there were hardly any adverts, which makes a nice change. Was it an extra long episode?


No.  The main showing on Monday has only one ad break, but the repeats squeeze a few more in which increases the total running time to about an hour and a quarter.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2011)

I always watch it on Monday and there's usually several ad breaks.

edit: Actually, that might be the midnight repeat I've recorded.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 8, 2011)

Santino said:


> I always watch it on Monday and there's usually several ad breaks.
> 
> edit: Actually, that might be the midnight repeat I've recorded.


Yeah, the Monday 9pm showing only has one ad break, iirc, I've been a bit behind, and for various reasons I've been recording the repeats, so I haven't actually caught that showing for a while.  I've caught up now though.  The repeats do run longer.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 8, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> his speech winning the hill tribe over was funny as fuck.


 
My favourite bit was when he confessed to wanking into the soup


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2011)

This has crept up on me.  I watched the first couple and thought they were OK, but now I can't wait for the next one.

I too hope that Syrio is OK.  I want him to come out of the shadows and save the day when that girl is in some kind of mortal danger....

It's weird, all the characters are so one dimensional - Syrio is the fucking cat out of Shrek for christ's sake!  but I still can't wait.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 10, 2011)

tommers said:


> This has crept up on me.  I watched the first couple and thought they were OK, but now I can't wait for the next one.
> 
> I too hope that Syrio is OK.  I want him to come out of the shadows and save the day when that girl is in some kind of mortal danger....
> 
> It's weird, all the characters are so one dimensional - Syrio is the fucking cat out of Shrek for christ's sake!  but I still can't wait.


 
Actually it's more that the characters are shown one dimension at a time. After a while the layers build up and they seem very different. Tyrion Lannister and Ned Stark are cartoon bad and good guy initially. After a few episodes it's easier to sympathise with Tyrion because actually Ned's unbending righteousness is doing more damage than Tyrion's cynical hedonism.

If it stays true to the books you will see most of the main characters in a different light before it's over... and they will still mostly be one dimensional archetypes. It's very clever writing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6465332/Game.of.Thrones.S01E09.Baelor.HDTV.XviD-FQM_


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6465332/Game.of.Thrones.S01E09.Baelor.HDTV.XviD-FQM_


 
HD or nothing.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm reading the seconb book now , hopelessly hooked 

haven't got sky though so I'll have to wait -

what are the direwolves like?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what are the direwolves like?


 
Wee bit disappointing so far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

just like normal wolves tbf as that is presumably what they use on the show/ Or wolfhounds. So far they've only fronted hard when brans one tore a blokes throat out and stark jnr's one et an unruly bannermans fingers.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> just like normal wolves tbf as that is presumably what they use on the show/ Or wolfhounds. So far they've only fronted hard when brans one tore a blokes throat out and stark jnr's one et an unruly bannermans fingers.


 
Lemme know if you find a HD torrent of the new ep, Dots.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wee bit disappointing so far.



from the book you get the impression that they are as big as horses (well small horses, not shetlands)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lemme know if you find a HD torrent of the new ep, Dots.


 
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6466014/Game_of_Thrones_S01E09_720p_HDTV_x264-CTU_[eztv]

ez tv are usually bang on it, not that I care about HD as i haven't the equipment for it to really shine. But the ez tv links are usually HD and also quick because they have the most seeders/leechers


----------



## revol68 (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> HD or nothing.


 
I like your attitude.

Can't be doing with lego men.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> just like normal wolves tbf as that is presumably what they use on the show/ Or wolfhounds. So far they've only fronted hard when brans one tore a blokes throat out and stark jnr's one et an unruly bannermans fingers.


 


And the one that bit Joffrey.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> And the one that bit Joffrey.


 
oh, sansas wolf. I was unreasonably upset when bean killed it- its only a tv show but I was fucking furious.

one of the things I like about the show is how the elements of fantasy are not exaggerated or harped on. It's the factional power games that dominate not dragons and zombies.

Although we did see some good white walker action last week


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6466014/Game_of_Thrones_S01E09_720p_HDTV_x264-CTU_[eztv]
> 
> ez tv are usually bang on it, not that I care about HD as i haven't the equipment for it to really shine. But the ez tv links are usually HD and also quick because they have the most seeders/leechers


 
Cheers, I did search for one but it didn't come up... Laptop is HD, hence me harping on about it.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, sansas wolf. I was unreasonably upset when bean killed it- its only a tv show but I was fucking furious.
> 
> one of the things I like about the show is how the elements of fantasy are not exaggerated or harped on. It's the factional power games that dominate not dragons and zombies.
> 
> Although we did see some good white walker action last week


 
They weren't *proper* white walkers though, just _turned_. 100% agree on the enormous value of downplaying/slowly turning up the more overt supernatural stuff. Anyone else loving the heart-trees where they prey to the Old Gods?


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

That little girl is going to kick butt.  I feel it in my waters.

(and no, that isn't a request for somebody to say "well, actually, she dies at the end of book 2")


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> That little girl is going to kick butt.  I feel it in my waters.
> 
> (and no, that isn't a request for somebody to say "well, actually, she dies at the end of book 2")


 
Arya is ace. We need more Arya, and IIRC there will be plenty more of her in the next season.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

arya is destined for great win but my heart is troubled over the potential fate of sansa. She's no more than a bargaining chip in lannister minds, and lannister keeping


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> arya is destined for great win but my heart is troubled over the potential fate of sansa. She's no more than a bargaining chip in lannister minds, and lannister keeping


 
Quite infuriating really, especially when she was forced to write that letter to her family by the bitch queen. Also, what the fuck does she see in that fuck ugly gobshite Joffrey?


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Quite infuriating really, especially when she was forced to write that letter to her family by the bitch queen. Also, what the fuck does she see in that fuck ugly gobshite Joffrey?



he's the King?

Yeah, poor old Sansa.  She might get herself sorted out but there's not much chance for her in the middle of that lot.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Poor old Sansa? She seems like a right little moody glory hunter. And she has not the spirit to stand up for herself because she wants to be queen.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Poor old Sansa? She seems like a right little moody glory hunter. And she has not the spirit to stand up for herself because she wants to be queen.


 
Well, we'll just have to wait and see won't we?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, we'll just have to wait and see won't we?


 
Yes, we will


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

You read the books then TS?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope. I was just getting angry for the sake of it. But I have a feeling she may come good in the end. I can see the conflict in her eyes.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Nope. I was just getting angry for the sake of it. But I have a feeling she may come good in the end. I can see the conflict in her eyes.


 
Conflict is what the show is all about. Internal as well as external.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Like my own inner conflict? I really wish I could decide between daddy or chips


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Chips. /sorted


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally. I can move onto my next troublesome dilemma. G-string or French knickers on a Friday.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm out of my depth there.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

So am I seeing as I don't own  either


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

Daddy's & chips.  Surely?

No point just having a plate of spicy sauce.

Anyway.... is Robb gonna get ate up and spat out?

And is it all gonna get a bit meaningless once the dothraki / white walkers get stuck in?

And am I gonna ruin it all by reading all the books?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> Daddy's & chips.  Surely?
> 
> No point just having a plate of spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't want spoilers don't ask those questions and don't read the books.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If you don't want spoilers don't ask those questions and don't read the books.





They were aimed at people who were just watching the show.  You know, the HBO show "game of thrones" as per the title.

If you can't resist letting on your knowledge of the future then don't answer the questions!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> They were aimed at people who were just watching the show.  You know, the HBO show "game of thrones" as per the title.
> 
> If you can't resist letting on your knowledge of the future then don't answer the questions!


 
I'm not gonna say a thing. Read the books long enough ago that I don't remember much of the details anymore, altho the big stuff is mostly fairly familiar.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

I am tempted to read them.  Especially as I imagine there'll be a bit of a gap before the 2nd season.

I don't know if I can wait.

I'll spoiler myself.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Depending on your reading speed you might not have finished the first book by the time next season comes along.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm almost finished storm of swords 

it feels  like so much has happened yet   so little  as well


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

my fave character so far (from the books) is the Imp


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

He owns the show as well, marty. Funny how his is the character that would drive the show. Pretty brave of them to have a dwarf actor semi-leading a show of this magnitude. What a pay-off though.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He owns the show as well, marty. Funny how his is the character that would drive the show. Pretty brave of them to have a dwarf actor semi-leading a show of this magnitude. What a pay-off though.


 
he'd definitely the funniest character in the first two books


----------



## binka (Jun 13, 2011)

im looking forward to joffrey's comeuppance


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm also facing the do I or don't I book situation.

I look forward to Jon Snow taking names


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, that Joffrey is a right little cunt aint he?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Carl drogo  looks a bit fucked.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish they would have shown the Whispering Wood scene, when Robb leads his Army and Grey Wind represents and Jamie gets captured. 

From earlier I think the whole chrarcter of Sansa is interesting, she seems shes a product of her role as a woman and her position in society with a lot of empahsis on homely duty. Hope she breaks out of it!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow, that Joffrey is a right little cunt aint he?


 
He has so fucked himself. Thats clear from charles dances speech about only the family name matters, the lanisters are gong to drop him down a well (and no thats not invitation from someone who has read the books to say "actually.." or drop a none too subtle hint about his fate.)


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 14, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Carl drogo  looks a bit fucked.


 
loved the sudden turn from the show "magic? we'll give you some fucking magic" Poor horsey. Personally i would have dragged in some dude who looked a bit like harry potter for the sacrifice


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2011)

flypanam said:


> I wish they would have shown the Whispering Wood scene, when Robb leads his Army and Grey Wind represents and Jamie gets captured.
> 
> From earlier I think the whole chrarcter of Sansa is interesting, she seems shes a product of her role as a woman and her position in society with a lot of empahsis on homely duty. Hope she breaks out of it!


 
I thought that was wierd, like they forgot to film the scene or lost it...could have been interesting/dramatic.

It is coming across as quite a transparent "let's have loads of shit things going on, let The Lanisters have their moments, then good will out in the end". Though surprised they got rid of Sean Bean.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

actually  even in the books they don't really  show battles    just  talk about them  i can only think of two battle they  really go into.



Spoiler: about a battle



how on earth will they ever manage to do the big battle  at kings landing  with the whole river on fire and the giant siege engines?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> I thought that was wierd, like they forgot to film the scene or lost it...could have been interesting/dramatic.
> 
> It is coming across as quite a transparent "let's have loads of shit things going on, let The Lanisters have their moments, then good will out in the end". Though surprised they got rid of Sean Bean.


 
Totally had to to keep the plot-lines untangles.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> actually  even in the books they don't really  show battles    just  talk about them  i can only think of two battle they  really go into.



As for your spoiler - the magic of CGI!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow, that Joffrey is a right little cunt aint he?


 
I assumed that was the plan, and the Mum/Aunt's protests were an act.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As for your spoiler - the magic of CGI!


 
that will look a bit weird.

i'm wondering if it  will focus  on  small bits   like  being  at a keep  when news is  reported  or  filming  from an  angle  where  you can't see much    and  just  do some  distance shots in cgi


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 14, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> I assumed that was the plan, and the Mum/Aunt's protests were an act.


 
I don't think it is, joffrey is just a dumb ass.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that will look a bit weird.
> 
> i'm wondering if it  will focus  on  small bits   like  being  at a keep  when news is  reported  or  filming  from an  angle  where  you can't see much    and  just  do some  distance shots in cgi


 
I don't expect LOTR-level battleporn at all from this show, which is mainly a good thing IMO.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah   after reading the books  you feel  it's   not really  about the  battles most of the time

and the important battle  are often  done   in a small way.    the fights north of the wall  could be  done  in easy to film manner.  lots  of  night time stuff   so no need to show  too much.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 14, 2011)

How long until the second season is on? I would have thought that with such a big production that they would just keep on filming until the fat lazy fucker* George RR Martin finished the books or expired.

* a mate of mine who has read the books is insistent that Martin is a lazy fat fuck. In the samwe way as Kevin Shields I guess.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 14, 2011)

Winter is coming!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> He has so fucked himself. Thats clear from charles dances speech about only the family name matters, the lanisters are gong to drop him down a well (and no thats not invitation from someone who has read the books to say "actually.." or drop a none too subtle hint about his fate.)





Spoiler: character developments



Indeed, on a related note is any fucker actually going to survive, they're killing off their lead characters at an astonishing rate!


 


Ted Striker said:


> I assumed that was the plan, and the Mum/Aunt's protests were an act.


 
I disagree, his mum was counselling a few episodes before he become 'King' about not being so rash, the power has clearly gone to the little twunts head (brilliantly acted I must say as I hate his character!)...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, big up to the casting directors - the kids are all brilliant. In fact I can't think of a single casting that I dislike... The Khaleesi is maybe a little less steely than I would've imagined her, but else it's pretty much spot on.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Your spoiler code is borked


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

I know, what's up with that? Isn't it just [ spoiler ]?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

i think they did well uping the  characters  ages. although  perhaps  the young ages are more appropriate to the  medieval style setting   the age of the actors in the show  better fit  out  modern thoughts on the characters.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I know, what's up with that? Isn't it just [ spoiler ]?


 
you have to put in the =something


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Are they that much older? I can't remember tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> you have to put in the =something


 
Ah right, cheers. 



Spoiler: ending



had you going there didn't I?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah    take the starks  for example

Robb - 14 -> 17
jon - 14 -> 17
sansa - 13 -> 13?
arya - 9 -> ?
bran - 7 -> 10
rikon - 3 -> 6

they are almost all portrayed as being older in the  tv show. 

also i swear  they look a lot older than even  what they are said to be.

(found out all the TV ages from a wiki)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Well Arya still looks about 9, but the rest are definitely older in the show. Just as well probably, would've been weird to see a bunch of kids in plate mail.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 14, 2011)

It was stated in the show that Bran is 10 .


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

There's also the fact that slightly older actors usually means better actors as well.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

i don't  know many kids  so i can't realy judge the age of the actors in the show  but  they  all feel a bit  older.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

The guy who plays Jon Snow (Kit Harrington) is 24, Sophie Turner who plays Sansa is only 15 tho. Richard Madden - Robb Stark - is 25. Maisie Williams - Arya - is 14 apparently !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

that seems about right to me.  

actually  greyjon  is an odd one. he is about 20 in the books  making him a fair bit older than  the stark kids  but  he is portrayed as being about the same age as  robb and jon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Weird it was fine when I posted it!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sean Bean attacked in London pub! 

http://www.rte.ie/ten/2011/0614/beans.html


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

What would Ned Stark do? ORF with his HEAD!


----------



## Santino (Jun 14, 2011)

Good episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2011)

I watched the second half three hours after the first bit and all I can remember is a witch woman from last episode doing bad things with horses. Oh and the sight of that prick Jamie lannister in chains and looking cunted. I was hoping drogo might live but I recon he is fucked


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2011)

interesting changes.  i quite liked the  added scene in the  tent   and the way  the cut away from showing the battle was interesting although it  kinda  left out the fact that  the imp actually  managed to take out a few guys on the battlefield


----------



## janeb (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome *faints*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

One of the best episodes that, still think the dwarf is the best thing in it.


----------



## teecee (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> interesting changes.  i quite liked the  added scene in the  tent   and the way  the cut away from showing the battle was interesting although it  kinda  left out the fact that  the imp actually  managed to take out a few guys on the battlefield



Really? Being a non-reader follower I'm left with the impression he missed the entire battle after being knocked out by one of the savages


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow, that Joffrey is a right little cunt aint he?


 
After seeing the latest ep, yes. Git.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah    that's    the awkward bit.  his injuries  hint  at him actually being in the battle   but  it's easy to see it the other way

he  is actually  shown as being   not  to shabby in a battle    in the books


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 15, 2011)

I've not read the books (been waiting for the cunt to finish the bloody series first!), and funnily enough, I started watching the last episode thinking "what I like about this series is that I have no idea whether Ned Stark will live or die". Sad though it was to lose the character, it was entirely in keeping with the dark and realistic tone, and I was glad that they followed through on that realism rather than staging a last minute rescue.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> One of the best episodes that



Yep, I began watching this purely on the recommendations fo so many 'respected' pals, and admittedly struggled at the start - found it all a touch confusing about the multiple characters and plotlines, and the sense of "we'll use oldey worldey fantasy dragon talk then call someone a chav" anomolies - though now all that's subsided now I know what's going on and it's just running away with itself at pace! With the last episode, clearly no one is too important for the chop!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm  partway through  a feast for crows now. 

one thing  that strikes me is  they really do manage to make  just about everyone not evil.  i think there's only a few  proper nasty characters. jeoffrey for one.


----------



## teecee (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah    that's    the awkward bit.  his injuries  hint  at him actually being in the battle   but  it's easy to see it the other way
> 
> he  is actually  shown as being   not  to shabby in a battle    in the books



Was clearly too subtle for me then  , maybe they will hint at it in future conversations then just to clear it up


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm  partway through  a feast for crows now.
> 
> one thing  that strikes me is  they really do manage to make  just about everyone not evil.  i think there's only a few  proper nasty characters. jeoffrey for one.


That's my kinda shit. People are complex, and I hate stereotyped, black and white, "goodies" and "baddies".


----------



## Santino (Jun 15, 2011)

I think in the tv version, Tyrion didn't fight in the battle at all. That was fairly plain.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2011)

i think  the story plays out  to start off characters  looking totally evil    but  slowly over time  coming across as more complex.   

mind you the mountain  and his  gang  are  fairly much   evil


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2011)

Santino said:


> I think in the tv version, Tyrion didn't fight in the battle at all. That was fairly plain.


 
well he  is in camp  one moment  just knocked over/out   then  he   is on the field of battle  with  cuts  and mud all over.   room  for a battle inbetween


----------



## Santino (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well he  is in camp  one moment  just knocked over/out   then  he   is on the field of battle  with  cuts  and mud all over.   room  for a battle inbetween


 
I interpreted it as him waking up on the wagon having been unconscious for the whole battle. The cuts and bruises were because he was trodden on repeatedly by a horde of armed bastards during the initial charge. The only evidence for him fighting in the battle is extra-textual, which is no evidence at all really.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

in the books Tyrion is well ugly - I've seen some clips, and he does not appear to be an ugly man of short stature


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2011)

it looks  like   they may well have cut it that way

which is a shame  really.  it added  a certain something to the character


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in the books Tyrion is well ugly - I've seen some clips, and he does not appear to be an ugly man of short stature


 
He's certainly played by a dwarf. Is he ugly? I'll leave that for others to decide.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's certainly played by a dwarf. Is he ugly? I'll leave that for others to decide.


 
it's a good gig for the actor - I'm half way through book 2, and  he still has the gig for series 2 I reckon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Yep, I began watching this purely on the recommendations fo so many 'respected' pals, and admittedly struggled at the start - found it all a touch confusing about the multiple characters and plotlines, and the sense of "we'll use oldey worldey fantasy dragon talk then call someone a chav" anomolies - though now all that's subsided now I know what's going on and it's just running away with itself at pace! With the last episode, clearly no one is too important for the chop!


 
I started reading the books but the terrible writing put me right off, the TV is far better imo.


----------



## creak (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well he  is in camp  one moment  just knocked over/out   then  he   is on the field of battle  with  cuts  and mud all over.   room  for a battle inbetween


 
I took it that he hadn't fought, too- I figured he was carried to the battlefield on the wagon after being knocked unconcious by the stampeding hill tribes. Given all that was said before the battle about how he was supposed to have been fighting in the vanguard on the front lines, the implication was that he'd be dead if he hadn't missed the battle by being knocked out.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I started reading the books but the terrible writing put me right off, the TV is far better imo.


 
Terrible? Hmmmm, functional is more what I was thinking. Then again, who reads fantasy for the writing?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2011)

fans of magic realsim


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> fans of magic realsim


 
Up against the walls with the lot of the fuckers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Terrible? Hmmmm, functional is more what I was thinking. Then again, who reads fantasy for the writing?


 
Thing is the guy can actually write he just laid it on too thick with the fantasy lingo...


----------



## Santino (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope the finale is extra long. I haven't the foggiest what's going to be resolved and what isn't.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a shitter how competent writers get all up in the tropes and language of genre fiction ent it? Breaks my fucking heart it does. They're wasted on such boyish endevours and should do real books like.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2011)

Santino said:


> I hope the finale is extra long. I haven't the foggiest what's going to be resolved and what isn't.


 
I'm almost certain Ceries contract icluded boobs and sex for only that one time and now even in season two all she will do is scheme viciously on behalf of joffrey and jamie.


----------



## Santino (Jun 15, 2011)

I read quite a few of the Wildcards series which Martin edited.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> It's a shitter how competent writers get all up in the tropes and language of genre fiction ent it? Breaks my fucking heart it does. They're wasted on such boyish endevours and should do real books like.


 
It's a shame when they're not very good at it yes.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i think  the story plays out  to start off characters  looking totally evil    but  slowly over time  coming across as more complex.
> 
> mind you the mountain  and his  gang  are  fairly much   evil


 
"Is there gold in the village?"

Yeah Gregor Clegane isn't someone you would want to meet in a dark alley. The guy they got to play him looks like an absolute monster, he's about 7ft himself and built like the proverbial shithouse.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

I was disappointed that the battles seem to be being fought between about 12 people, and whoever pointed out that the 40,000 strong dothraki horde is made up of 10 bodybuilders on horses and meera syal is spot on... but the ending more than made up for it.  He should organise some kind of march for justice.  (that's a west ham joke btw.)

I can't wait for that evil little bastard to get it.

Great scene in the tent too.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Santino said:


> I hope the finale is extra long. I haven't the foggiest what's going to be resolved and what isn't.


 
Oh boy, have you come to the wrong show if you're looking for resolutions...


----------



## Ranu (Jun 16, 2011)

Took me til the most recent episode to work out that Bronn was Jerome from Robson and Jerome.

He doesn't seem quite so hard now...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

I like how they're doing Bron, he's not that macho really, more of a bemused and extremely violent bystander/parasite.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 16, 2011)

I like his complete lack of any grace or flair when he fights. In fact the fight choreographer has done a fantastic job of reflecting the characters' personalities in how they fight. Syrio, Jaime and Drogo are all completely different as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah that scene were Khal dispatched the pretender was ace.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah that scene were Khal dispatched the pretender was ace.


 
Can we call him Carl instead, please. I find it funny.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Carl Drogo from Essex?


----------



## ringo (Jun 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Can we call him Carl instead, please. I find it funny.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Took me til the most recent episode to work out that Bronn was Jerome from Robson and Jerome.
> 
> He doesn't seem quite so hard now...


 
Yeah, what the fuck?


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 17, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Took me til the most recent episode to work out that Bronn was Jerome from Robson and Jerome.
> 
> He doesn't seem quite so hard now...


 
Oh THAT's who it is.....it's been bugging me too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

have to say targeryan exile blokes* fighting style was a class move against an unarmed mellee fighter. Just take the battering assaults on your plate, drop, roll and then when the tiring fighter moves in with a strike that sticks in the armour cut his throat. Textbook.

the problem of westeros knights vs dothraki horse warriors isn't going to be one on one. It's the horseback archery that will fuck the slower force up

*the one who talks funny and clearly fancies the khaleesi.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 18, 2011)

And there's a risk that some houses are still loyal to the Targs and will give Daenerys an armoured contingent as well. Combined forces mayhem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

awesome idea, you'd use the armour as the central fist, the heavies to smash the enemies armoured centre while the dothraki mop up lighter armoured elements, archers and pikemen. 

game of thrones would make for a good wargame.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

also- the thing with funny talking man carrying the in-labour khaleesi into a tent where the witch is using blood magic to save Drogos spirit looks suspiciously like drogo is going to cark it but his spirit will be claimed as having entered the newborns body. If I was a scemeing witch whose life was going to last for exactly as long as the dying man in front of me that is the way I would play it.


----------



## binka (Jun 18, 2011)

you're tempting me to reinstall medieval total war you twat and ive got stuff to do this weekend


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> awesome idea, you'd use the armour as the central fist, the heavies to smash the enemies armoured centre while the dothraki mop up lighter armoured elements, archers and pikemen.
> 
> game of thrones would make for a good wargame.


 
I'd make a great board game..!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Carl Drogo from Essex?


 
I've just watched the first three episodes (cheers, little bro!), and I thought the were calling him "Ka Drogo" and kept thinking "he doesn't *look* like a Luxan". 

Not bad, though. Doesn't go the usual TV fantasy route of being more "high medieval" than "Dark Ages". Characters look as if they smell, etc. Lena Headey looks ridiculous as a blonde, though.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd make a great board game..!


 






I've never played it, but apparently it's excellent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

with a boardgame it might end up a bit riskish but I'd still have a punt.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it simulates the politics rather than the battles. You're supposed to ally with the other players and then shaft them Littlefinger style.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I've never played it, but apparently it's excellent.


 
I like this game but if I was the person owning it this



> or cause the Wildlings to assault



would be happening all the time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I've never played it, but apparently it's excellent.


 
That looks pretty cool!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2011)

Series Finale! Can't wait


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

just read feast for crows..   i was quite happy  to read that   the next book is going to be focusing on the wall and  across the sea.  i don't  hate the  kings landing  stuff   but  with  feast for crows focusing on it  i felt  the book  was was missing  a lot  of  drive the other books have

and dear god  does martin  kill  off characters.  no one is safe.


----------



## tiki (Jun 20, 2011)

Just saw final ep. OMG. Moar. 

Have they started filming the second series yet?


----------



## Santino (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it of standard length or is there extra finale goodness?


----------



## tiki (Jun 20, 2011)

Just standard length. It leaves a huge craving for more. 

How can I possibly wait a year. Torture.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll have to (re)read Book 2 in the mean-time!


----------



## TheDave (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow. Just f'ing wow. I don't think I've ever watched a series that has gripped me like this before. Like tiki said, it's gonna be torture waiting for the next series. I just hope the Americans really get into this show in a big way and it stays on the air as long as possible.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too. It's epic. Beautifully written. The characters have a depth that's missing from many dramas these days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Things I really love about this show:

1) the sets are just brilliant looking, so real and never looks too studio like
2) the fact that being a main character means shit, anyone can get the chop, literally!
3) you never know where the story is going next, see above for partly why!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

I know that watching the last ep tonight is going to be like only being allowed to have a tiny slice of really nice cake.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

a year!??! 

Jesus.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't worry, Breaking Bad starts up in not too long!


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 3) you never know where the story is going next, see above for partly why!


 
Believe me, if they stick roughly to what's in the books, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

ohh  nice to see lemmy and  hot pies.  gendry too.      hot pies is a lot  fatter than i imagined  his street urchin self  to be like


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 20, 2011)

I think this is my most successful thread ever.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

Regarding end of last ep...



Spoiler: Ep 10



zomfg...dragonz!!!11!!1111!!!!1


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

they way they did the whole  fire scene  was a bit weird.   i guess   the  budget for the  cg  would have  been  too much  to  actually  show  it all happen.

 it  does seem  a bit weird  to have a multi hour cut away though.  what the  hell was happening    between those two shots


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 20, 2011)

Throughly enjoyed this and I not a fantasy fan in anyway/shape or form. I thought the last episode lacked something that all the others had but I guess that it was all about setting the scene for the next series.

I confess that I have gone out and bought the next book in the series but the print is so small that its a struggle to read it. Managed to find the unabridged audio book from the usual sources so have downloaded that as well and working through it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

An excellent finish to the season. Charles Dance put in an excellent performance and I had to pause while laughing when the eunach said 



Spoiler: lol



Do you lie awake at night fearing my gash



I'll end up reading the lot before the next series airs, after all my main fave fantasy book run is coming to a close and I feel that I probably should start a new one (will re-read clash of kings and go from there I think)


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking hell, talk about cliffhangers, and a year until the next series? Bloody Bastards!

Really looking forward to the Nightwatch/north of the wall storyline developing.

I also am enjoing the development of Mormont (sp?)

I can see myself buying the books by the end of the week!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

one thing i disliked  in regards  to  feast for crows



Spoiler: M.I.A.



imp and spider are M.I.A.  i wonder if  they  are  going to turn up  overseas in the  next book  or  if  their  roles are played out



what i did like.

prophecy  is kicking in yo!


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 20, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> one thing i disliked  in regards  to  feast for crows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GRRM has already released a teaser chapter for the next book, in which



Spoiler: Dance with Dragons



Tyrion is shacked up in Pentos with Illyrio the merchant prince (Varys' crony)


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of "season finale" was that??? 

You're meant to bring at least _some_ of the plot strands to a satisfying conclusion while leaving some intriguing possibilities open for a second season, not just leave people feeling like they've just watched an extended trailer.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet the makers of the latest dull, auto-pilot king arthur camelot crap are watching this show and shitting themselves. HBO do cast a long shadow sometimes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

this is the thing.   what we have here  is  a   first book in an epic series    it's  not like a tv series   so  you won't  get  a   satifying conclusion

in fact  it  gets worse  as  the books  go on.   there is only one story  and  it's  just  cut up into   managable chunks


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just hoping it's not another Lost.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> I'm just hoping it's not another Lost.


 
Well unless he fucks up the last book I doubt it will be, this has a source material with a determined structure, plus characters that are big can die! Lost was just made up as it went along...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2011)

Great, let's just hope HBO don't pull the plug after the penultimate series.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

at least it won't suffer the  serialisation issue.   where you come up with an idea  make a season  find out it's popular  then have to  stretch it  


the books are already enough for  4 or five seasons  more


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> they way they did the whole  fire scene  was a bit weird.   i guess   the  budget for the  cg  would have  been  too much  to  actually  show  it all happen.
> 
> it  does seem  a bit weird  to have a multi hour cut away though.  what the  hell was happening    between those two shots


 
The whole series is a full of cut aways. The beheading. Dance teacher's finale. etc.

I'm glad that they've decided to keep the FX budget to a minimum. Increases the chance of the series continuing if its not having the heavy budget issues many sci fi series fall foul of.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the fact any character can get the chop. So long as they replace good ones with other good ones.

Didn't mind earlier exits but felt tonight's character still had more to offer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow the dwarf has done well for himself. Charles Dances' character is brilliant.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

Gromit said:


> The whole series is a full of cut aways. The beheading. Dance teacher's finale. etc.


 
yeah   but a lot of the  time they  make sense.  this one leaves  a  strange time gap


----------



## teecee (Jun 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll end up reading the lot before the next series airs, after all my main fave fantasy book run is coming to a close and I feel that I probably should start a new one (will re-read clash of kings and go from there I think)



And therein lies a dilema was an excellent series leaving me wanting to know more now but  if I go out and get the books will it spoil the next series , but can I wait another year

So question for those that have read the books - does it spoil the series at all, especially any digressions from the book?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 21, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> GRRM has already released a teaser chapter for the next book, in which



Where did you see that? I've only come accross one with a Jon and confrontation Stannis


----------



## ringo (Jun 21, 2011)

Great last episode, unlike most series I reckon a re-run just before the next season would be welcome. We're considering getting the books, 5 is it so far?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

i think it's not a spoil  because to be honest  it's  not  so much about  showing the plot   but  giving another dimension to the characters.
for me the tv series is all about  actors giving another  dimension to the roles  they play.

let me put it that way.  does  knowing lord of the rings   spoil the movie?  does  knowing they die at the end  spoilt   movie adaptations  of  romeo and juliet?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 21, 2011)

teecee said:


> So question for those that have read the books - does it spoil the series at all, especially any digressions from the book?


Coincidently I finished reading the first book just before the start of the TV series and was impressed by how close they matched up.

The book was better on background and detail - for example Cat's sister's place is much grander than what we get on screen - but that's to be expected with a 700+ page book.

I'm about to start the second book today.


----------



## teecee (Jun 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> let me put it that way.  does  knowing lord of the rings   spoil the movie?  does  knowing they die at the end  spoilt   movie adaptations  of  romeo and juliet?



Only in that they  left out the Scouring of the Shire   But point taken i guess  but i have enjoyed not knowing what's going to happen next

I can see my self getting the series today though


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah   but a lot of the  time they  make sense.  this one leaves  a  strange time gap


 
Please explain what they should have shown then as it made perfect sense to me.

Fire lit.
Woman shown going into fire.

What will happen? Will she live or will she die?

Lets cut back to find out.

She lived!

What would you have had?

Them sat staring at a big bombfire for 2 hours and not being able to see anything for the flames and smoke.
Or being able to see her in the fire untouched and removing all the suspense?

Be honest. All you are really moaning about is not seeing her boobies being slowly exposed by flame eating her clothing off. Which whilst being cool would have cost a shed load of FX budget, which this production just doesn't do.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 21, 2011)

If I want to 'go book', should I read the GoT book so I'm at 'book speed' or does the GoT TV series cover the books succintly enough that I can go striaght into the next one?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Please explain what they should have shown then as it made perfect sense to me.
> 
> Fire lit.
> Woman shown going into fire.
> ...


 
it's not  like  you couldn't see into  the fire     and  every one  apparently  decided to go to sleep     as  the fire  was  long  out    when  they cut back.

if  there was  still smoke  and traces of  fire  when    she rose out  of it  i would  have  felt   there was at least a connection  but  it  would seem  that   they didn't come back for hours  until everything   had  gone  out  and stopped smoking.  

a shot  where it was stil dark  and the flames were still  still around  in small patches  and  she  rose  out of them  would  have felt better.

it kinda  looked like  she  had  been crouched down there  for a while  before they came to look  and  that  felt  wrong


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> If I want to 'go book', should I read the GoT book so I'm at 'book speed' or does the GoT TV series cover the books succintly enough that I can go striaght into the next one?


 
you can go straight to the next one

i  dropped in  about  3/4  or the way into the first book.    read the first book  as  a refresher  befor ethe next season


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm nearing the end of the second book, and that is a cracking story which bodes well for the 2nd series


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to give a set of these to IP Jnr for part of his 17th birthday present - I must give him at least one new book to read (it's traditional).
(And then I'm going to sneak the second book from him, whilst he reads the first).

And Shippou/Gromit - what's with the spoilers?!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

it's not a spoiler that episode  has aired!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)

Spoiler!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2011)

It's aired. Just like any thread if you ain't seen an aired episode yet stay off the thread till you do. 

No thread waits a week for a show off hands that everyones seen it.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone *WHO HAS NOT READ THE BOOKS* think that there might be something we don't know about Jon Snow's parentage?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously, if you have read the books don't even post something about how you're not revealing anything and then say something that happens in the books.


----------



## creak (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Does anyone *WHO HAS NOT READ THE BOOKS* think that there might be something we don't know about Jon Snow's parentage?


 
Well... Ned told Jon Snow that he'd tell him who his mother is when he returned from King's Landing, didn't he? But now he's dead, so that can't happen. Someone else might know though, and presumably the mother herself knows that Ned's bastard son is hers. Depends whether she'll reveal herself or not- I'm guessing it will come out at some point, haven't the foggiest how though. 

(Or even, maybe Ned wasn't even the father at all, but adopted Snow for some reason?)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

What makes you say that Santino?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> (Or even, maybe Ned wasn't even the father at all, but adopted Snow for some reason?)



Exactly!


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What makes you say that Santino?


 
Have you read the books?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you really wanna know Santino? I could tell all.... whisper like a little bird in your ears..

ed: yes I have, but it's been a couple of years.


----------



## creak (Jun 21, 2011)

And yeh, this thread is about the HBO series. Even hints from the book, or knowing posts of the 'you haven't see anything yet' sort re: some event in the show, aren't really appreciated.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do you really wanna know Santino? I could tell all.... whisper like a little bird in your ears..


 
Shut the fuck up. Can't you just keep your fucking nose out?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> And yeh, this thread is about the HBO series. Even hints from the book, or knowing posts of the 'you haven't see anything yet' sort re: some event in the show, aren't really appreciated.


 
QFT, by the Old God and the New Gods.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Woah! Tetchy today are we? You should know better than letting phil get to you. Not to worry, I shan't say a peep.


----------



## creak (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Exactly!


 
What exactly was the story of the old blind guy in the Night's Watch who spoke to Snow about being a Stark?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> What exactly was the story of the old blind guy in the Night's Watch who spoke to Snow about being a Stark?


 
He was related to the old mad King. Brother I think? So technically he could have gone and claimed the throne.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Woah! Tetchy today are we? You should know better than letting phil get to you. Not to worry, I shan't say a peep.


 
Just stop being a twat about it. You don't even have to post 'I'm not saying anything.' You don't have to post 'There's nothing to say.' You simply do not respond.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> He was related to the old mad King. Brother I think? So technically he could have gone and claimed the throne.


 
Exactly.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Just stop being a twat about it. You don't even have to post 'I'm not saying anything.' You don't have to post 'There's nothing to say.' You simply do not respond.


 
Hey, thread police is here! Okay okay, if feelings are running high I'll stop teasing.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey, thread police is here! Okay okay, if feelings are running high I'll stop teasing.


 
Feelings aren't running high, you're just acting like a twat to make sure everyone knows you know something, but you're such a good chap you won't say. This is PRECISELY the kind of shit I asked for people not to do. You just can't resist the urge.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 21, 2011)

Ooooh, one really important ESSENTIAL point that STILL hasn't been covered...

Does ANYONE else sing "See saw majory daw de-de-deeeeeeerrrrr" to the opening credits?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> Well... Ned told Jon Snow that he'd tell him who his mother is when he returned from King's Landing, didn't he? But now he's dead, so that can't happen. Someone else might know though, and presumably the mother herself knows that Ned's bastard son is hers.


 
I'd forgotten about that little plot nugget.

It will probably be something obviously stupid like he is half Lanaster, half Stark bloodline.

Or another of Rob's bastard's through Ned's sister. (somehow making him the rightful heir after legitimate kin)

Or Ned's sister was raped whilst held hostage and so isn't Ned's at all but adopted as such for the sake of his dead sister.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Ooooh, one really important ESSENTIAL point that STILL hasn't been covered...
> 
> Does ANYONE else sing "See saw majory daw de-de-deeeeeeerrrrr" to the opening credits?


 
No, but I did find the credits increasingly awesome as the series progressed. I hope they do what Babylon 5 did and have a slightly different variation of the main for each season.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Feelings aren't running high, you're just acting like a twat to make sure everyone knows you know something, but you're such a good chap you won't say. This is PRECISELY the kind of shit I asked for people not to do. You just can't resist the urge.


 
To be perfectly honest I can't remember all that much from the books...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Ooooh, one really important ESSENTIAL point that STILL hasn't been covered...
> 
> Does ANYONE else sing "See saw majory daw de-de-deeeeeeerrrrr" to the opening credits?


 
Nope.


----------



## creak (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> He was related to the old mad King. Brother I think? So technically he could have gone and claimed the throne.



Thanks, couldn't remember that bit. 

As an aside, I like how the Blacksmith's apprentice is Chris from Skins, and Pyp of the Night's Watch is one of the kids who mugged Mark in Peep Show


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Seriously, if you have read the books don't even post something about how you're not revealing anything and then say something that happens in the books.


 
I apologise for revealing that the second book is a cracking story


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> And yeh, this thread is about the HBO series. Even hints from the book, or _*knowing posts of the 'you haven't see anything yet' sort *_re: some event in the show, aren't really appreciated.


 
Actually, that bolded bit I really don't get. How the fuck is that even close to being spoilerific? This was season 1 of hopefully 5 or 6, what did you expect? Downhill from here on, all is settled over tea and crumpets?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Perhaps the spoiler code could be used instead of arguing over what constitues a spoiler?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I apologise for revealing that the second book is a cracking story


 
I'd let all 40,000 of Khal Drogo's men and their horses fuck you.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Perhaps the spoiler code could be used instead of arguing over what constitues a spoiler?


 
Fair point, and I admit to being OTT in baiting, but do _you_ think that comments such as "you've seen nothing yet" is spoilerish or likely to diminish someone's pleasure in viewing it from a naive perspective?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> I'd let all 40,000 of Khal Drogo's men and their horses fuck you.


 
Except he's dead and he ain't got no men - they all fucked off. ((((Carl Drogo))))


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Perhaps the spoiler code could be used instead of arguing over what constitues a spoiler?


 
Because then the thread degenerates into several different conversations, and you might as well have separate threads. And some cunt will always forget (or not care about) the protocol and fuck everything up.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fair point, and I admit to being OTT in baiting, but do _you_ think that comments such as "you've seen nothing yet" is spoilerish or likely to diminish someone's pleasure in viewing it from a naive perspective?


 
It does literally nothing to enhance anyone's pleasure, and is clearly just posted to show off about what you know (and yet aren't revealing). Just leave it. There's no reason to say anything at all - EVEN THE FACT THAT YOU'RE NOT SAYING ANYTHING.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Ooooh, one really important ESSENTIAL point that STILL hasn't been covered...
> 
> Does ANYONE else sing "See saw majory daw de-de-deeeeeeerrrrr" to the opening credits?



Nope, I think maybe Perfect 5th descending Minor third,

Like ... twinkle twinkle (backwards ie. descending) little Greensleeves


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> It does literally nothing to enhance anyone's pleasure, and is clearly just posted to show off about what you know (and yet aren't revealing). Just leave it. There's no reason to say anything at all - EVEN THE FACT THAT YOU'RE NOT SAYING ANYTHING.


 
Oi grumpypants, stop acting as if you know what everyone else is feeling. I've already said I'll leave the spoilers be.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Perhaps the spoiler code could be used instead of arguing over what constitues a spoiler?


 
Sometimes, even knowing that there is a spoiler about something is enough.

For example the bit in Book 3 when Ian Stark 



Spoiler: Ian Stark



aha, so he's still alive in Book 3!


.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi grumpypants, stop acting as if you know what everyone else is feeling. I've already said I'll leave the spoilers be.


 
You can't not reply, can you?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm bored.


----------



## creak (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Actually, that bolded bit I really don't get. How the fuck is that even close to being spoilerific? This was season 1 of hopefully 5 or 6, what did you expect? Downhill from here on, all is settled over tea and crumpets?


 
It's subtle but I find it makes you look out for the plotlines you've been told will develop later in the show, rather than viewing and predicting events based only on the information the writers have given you up to that point. 

E.g. if someone said the Dothraki's fighting style is cool and you piped up to say "we'll be seeing a lot more of that!", we can then pretty much assume that at some point they will cross the sea and invade. Whereas right now it looks like female Targaryan (forgot her name) will try to claim the crown using the power of the dragons, after the Dothraki abandoned her. I don't want anything confirmed (or even alluded to), I want to speculate based on what information we've been given from the show.

Edit: Plus what Santino said. There's just no gain for you in posting it, either.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

creak said:


> It's subtle but I find it makes you look out for the plotlines you've been told will develop later in the show, rather than viewing and predicting events based only on the information the writers have given you up to that point.
> 
> E.g. if someone said the Dothraki's fighting style is cool and you piped up to say "we'd be seeing a lot more of that!", we then can pretty much assume that at some point they will cross the sea and invade. Whereas right now it looks like female Targaryan (forgot her name) will try to claim the crown using the power of the dragons, after the Dothraki abandoned her. I don't want anything confirmed (or even alluded to), I want to speculate based on what information we've been given from the show.


 
Okay, that's all I needed to hear.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Okay, that's all I needed to hear.


 
You couldn't just do it because people asked you not to.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> You couldn't just do it because people asked you not to.


 
I like to do things for more reasons than just that.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I like to do things for more reasons than just that.


 
You think people owe you an explanation for their personal preferences.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> You think people owe you an explanation for their personal preferences.


 
No. /conversation, take it to PM if you must


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh ok, NOW we're stopping talking about it. When you suggest it, and not before.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Sometimes, even knowing that there is a spoiler about something is enough.
> 
> For example the bit in Book 3 when Ian Stark
> 
> ...


 
Well unless we're saying 'this shit is fucking cool' how about using spoilers?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> He was related to the old mad King. Brother I think? So technically he could have gone and claimed the throne.


 
Just a slight correction, the Night's Watch dude was Uncle of the Mad King (Aerys II), he declined the throne and his brother (Aerys' father) took it up in his stead.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> I'd let all 40,000 of Khal Drogo's men and their horses fuck you.


 
slight over reaction imo 

20,000 would have been an appropriate level of response


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 21, 2011)

ringo said:


> Great last episode, unlike most series I reckon a re-run just before the next season would be welcome. We're considering getting the books, 5 is it so far?


 
Stop considering and just get them. They are even better than the TV because your imagination has an unlimited set and effects budget.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Stop considering and just get them. They are even better than the TV because your imagination has an unlimited set and effects budget.


 
I can never get distances right in my imagination. I always imagine things as taking place in quite a small space. If in the book there's an army up the hill, in my mind it's probably only 30 or 40 feet away up a little rise.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Just a slight correction, the Night's Watch dude was Uncle of the Mad King (Aerys II), he declined the throne and his brother (Aerys' father) took it up in his stead.


 
I think he's meant to be a great uncle. He's about 100 years old. But yeah there was a point where he was offered the throne, but he was already a maester (I think) and couldn't accept.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Stop considering and just get them. They are even better than the TV because your imagination has an unlimited set and effects budget.


 
The books have great added things like entire chapters where the small council debates who X character should be married off to for maximum political gain. And it's still a page turner.


----------



## binka (Jun 21, 2011)

i think santino is right btw, i want to feel free to speculate based solely on whats been in the tv series without anyone alluding to what is in the books. 

has anyone kept track of how many people can now make claims to the throne? i can count the dead kings two brothers, the dragon woman, the old blind man at the nights watch (not likely) presumably rob is still planning to attack kingslanding but will he be satisfied to just be king of the north? agree with whoever said jon snow's real mother and maybe father could be someone important so maybe he will have a claim that rob will back? 

i didnt expect to like game of thrones as much as i have, but it seems to have a pretty big profile now for a hbo show (even people at work who would never normally watch something like that have been watching it on sky atlantic) so hopefully that means hbo will continue to back it until the story is finished. only 9/10 months until its back anyway


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm going to apply to be an extra on it, few of my mates were in the first series.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought I spotted some pasty anarchists in there.   White walkers?

That blacksmith has a claim too.  I imagine that's why he's been sent off with the night's watch.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2011)

nah no anarchists just a guy with long hair and a beard who walked through a couple of the scenes at the wall I think and another guy with a ginger afro and beard who sat grinning during the Kings Tournament.

the blackwatch are the shit, a group with no stake in society who must defend, the excluded who are the universal!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2011)

revol68 said:


> nah no anarchists just a guy with long hair and a beard who walked through a couple of the scenes at the wall I think and another guy with a ginger afro and beard who sat grinning during the Kings Tournament.
> 
> the blackwatch are the shit, a group with no stake in society who must defend, the excluded who are the universal!


 

catholics with a cause


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> catholics with a cause


 
real catholics, not those anti christ worshipping papist bastards!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Jedi's basically.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2011)

If half the Jedi were rapists and sheep rustlers.

More like the Foreign Legion, but chillier


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jedi's basically.


 
fuck off, jedi's are reactionary feudal cunts, self appointed parasites spreading mystification amongst the exploited on the margins of the empire, they have no class  analysis.

a bit like those tibetan monks then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> If half the Jedi were rapists and sheep rustlers.
> 
> More like the Foreign Legion, but chillier


 
Half the Jedi's were.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

revol68 said:


> i'm going to apply to be an extra on it, few of my mates were in the first series.


 
Only checked after reading this that it was indeed mostly filmed in Norn Ireland. I wonder why, is it economically better suited than elsewhere?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought that 'witch' who fucked up Khal Drogo slipped into an Irish accent during one of her scenes.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only checked after reading this that it was indeed mostly filmed in Norn Ireland. I wonder why, is it economically better suited than elsewhere?


 
cheap no doubt, tax breaks most likely, invest NI legalised bribes probably, but also some very nice scenery well suited to it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2011)

Just started watching it. Looks amazing, loads of juicy characters, and HBO's finest traditions of tits gore and swearing being upheld. Should be a good one  second series confirmed yet?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Just started watching it. Looks amazing, loads of juicy characters, and HBO's finest traditions of tits gore and swearing being upheld. Should be a good one  second series confirmed yet?



Yes, second series was confirmed after the second episode!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I wonder why, is it economically better suited than elsewhere?


 perhaps for locations?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

revol68 said:


> cheap no doubt, tax breaks most likely, invest NI legalised bribes probably, but also some very nice scenery well suited to it.


 
Handy for all the "local" (Brit) actors too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Just started watching it. Looks amazing, loads of juicy characters, and HBO's finest traditions of tits gore and swearing being upheld. Should be a good one  second series confirmed yet?



But not till next year apparently.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps for locations?


 
You get that scenery and better in Eastern Europe. I'm sure it's nice in NI, not saying, but you'd think places like CZ, RO, or BU would be cheaper. Probably a combo thing, the main studio work was done in the UK as well.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You get that scenery and better in Eastern Europe. I'm sure it's nice in NI, not saying, but you'd think places like CZ, RO, or BU would be cheaper. Probably a combo thing, the main studio work was done in the UK as well.


 
Not if you have to fly the actors there. Filming in Norn Oireland means they can get home for the weekend, and just drop in to do the scenes they are actually in, rather than being stuck somewhere in Eastern Europe waiting around most of the time and having to turn down other work.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 22, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Not if you have to fly the actors there. Filming in Norn Oireland means they can get home for the weekend, and just drop in to do the scenes they are actually in, rather than being stuck somewhere in Eastern Europe waiting around most of the time and having to turn down other work.


 
As I said, it was probably a combination of factors.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2011)

Just watched it last night, fuck me that was awesome.

I did sympathise with the witch quite a bit - hot and seemingly 'sweet' as Daenerys can be, she was still planning to take a horde of 40,000 murdering rapists across the sea, better to take out the Khal and son straight away. Reckon that bloke who plays Khal will be a decent Conan now though 

Dragons though 

Looking forward to the Night's Watch / White Walker plotline next season.

Definitely looking forward to (and hoping for) that sword through the throat that Joffrey is owed too.


Also, without wishing to pour petrol on the spoiler debate, I'm pretty annoyed about flypanam's comment on page 29 of this thread (not repeating it as it can be avoided now the thread has moved on), about a confrontation between 2 characters. Now for the rest of the series until that point (so season 5 I reckon), their survival is practically assured and any perilous situations are robbed of drama.

Exactly the sort of stuff that should be spoilered, it's not fucking hard people.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, and -


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 22, 2011)

LOLs


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 22, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice.

it's  the  grain of truth in it that makes it work so well


----------



## flypanam (Jun 22, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Also, without wishing to pour petrol on the spoiler debate, I'm pretty annoyed about flypanam's comment on page 29 of this thread (not repeating it as it can be avoided now the thread has moved on), about a confrontation between 2 characters. Now for the rest of the series until that point (so season 5 I reckon), their survival is practically assured and any perilous situations are robbed of drama.
> 
> Exactly the sort of stuff that should be spoilered, it's not fucking hard people.



Sorry! I was a bit of an egg. the books are mean though, and are worth reading. I'll keep my comments to the book thread in future.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2011)

binka said:


> has anyone kept track of how many people can now make claims to the throne? ...the old blind man at the nights watch (not likely)



Peter Vaughan is 88 so if this is going to last 7 series and he's in for some action they better get a move on.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2011)

flypanam said:


> Sorry! I was a bit of an egg. the books are mean though, and are worth reading. I'll keep my comments to the book thread in future.


 
No worries, it's difficult when you've read ahead and want to talk about characters who haven't yet developed into the people they're going to be, luckily there's the other thread now. 

TBF, I'm prob going to have read the books by the time S2 starts (halfway through book one now), so I'll have to do the same.

The most ridiculous self spoiling thing I've done is accidentally read the blurb on the back of the other books



Spoiler: Book 2 blurb



_"Robb Stark, King of the North.....etc"_


----------



## Pingu (Jun 26, 2011)

i have all these on sky + set to watch one saturday in a huge arsenumbing session


anyoone any idea when will be out on dvd\blueray?


----------



## teecee (Jun 27, 2011)

Watching a repeat...I got the reference this time ;-)


----------



## Santino (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if that is a reference.


----------



## teecee (Jun 27, 2011)

oi don't burst my bubble 

If I continue to believe it, it will be true


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> The books have great added things like entire chapters where the small council debates who X character should be married off to for maximum political gain. And it's still a page turner.


 
_really?_ - this is some new kind of rambling fantasy writing that I have not heard of...


Anyway. Finished it all now. Rocked.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> _really?_ - this is some new kind of rambling fantasy writing that I have not heard of...
> 
> Anyway. Finished it all now. Rocked.


 
Actually, there's not that much rambling. Sure he could lose stuff here and there, but the plot is pretty tight and fast throughout, something which is pretty damn well re-rendered in the show.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> _really?_ - this is some new kind of rambling fantasy writing that I have not heard of...
> 
> 
> Anyway. Finished it all now. Rocked.


 
When it's all a matter of life and death and dictates the whole future of the kingdom, even that sort of discussion has tension and drama to it.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 30, 2011)

I've bought the first three books. Juts need to find time to read them now


----------



## Dandred (Jun 30, 2011)

Just finished the third book, fuck me what an epic story......going to buy the next two at the weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Just finished the third book, fuck me what an epic story......going to buy the next two at the weekend!


 
I've just read the third, Winter is still fucking coming ffs I am enjoying them - hopefully 4 will be at home when I get back -


----------



## teecee (Jun 30, 2011)

oh good not just me then  ... Started the 4th this morning

Although the first one was hard to read and enjoy as I was too impatient to get to the end to continue the story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

how many of you bought the shiny paperback with sean bean on the iron throne as the coverart? A colleague brought his copy into work and we looked at the maps together like proper geeks.

I don't want the new print run,mind, I want older hardback editions that match my copy of Clash of Kings. Will start the series when I've got my current book list finished


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

when does the dvd come out btw, anyone know?


----------



## teecee (Jun 30, 2011)

They better not have more content than the originals !  as I refused to buy the rejacketed version and went for the originals (in paperback)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

teecee said:


> They better not have more content than the originals !  as I refused to buy the rejacketed version and went for the originals (in paperback)


 
Can't imagine that would be the case.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> how many of you bought the shiny paperback with sean bean on the iron throne as the coverart? A colleague brought his copy into work and we looked at the maps together like proper geeks.
> 
> I don't want the new print run,mind, I want older hardback editions that match my copy of Clash of Kings. Will start the series when I've got my current book list finished


 
I wanted the copy without Sean Bean, but Waterstone's only had the newer one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

Serves you right for helping the murderers of small bookshops. *guiltily scurries of to Amazon*


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Serves you right for helping the murderers of small bookshops. *guiltily scurries of to Amazon*


 
They were doing it for £4.99 if I bought some other books, plus the girl who works there is purdy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Pingu (Jul 1, 2011)

^^they should so do that for real

muppets = instant win


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2011)

back briefly to say how ace it is and how much i love the books. see you in another month or maybe not, considering how g+ is taking off


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 1, 2011)

Rare praise from OU there


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2011)

Pingu said:


> ^^they should so do that for real
> 
> muppets = instant win


 
Totally!


----------



## october_lost (Aug 25, 2011)

Bit of a late comer to this. Three episodes in and its good to see a fantasy setting which doesn't over-rely on magic, nonsense about prophecies and dodgy races to add depth. All done through good story-telling and character development. George Lucas could learn a thing or two from this.

Still holding out that someone somewhere will do something with _Perdido Street Station _


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2011)

season 2 is being filmed right now. some great casting choices - carice van outen, liam cunningham, patrick malahide, roy dotrice, stephen dillane all lined up in various roles


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> season 2 is being filmed right now. some great casting choices - carice van outen, liam cunningham, patrick malahide, roy dotrice, stephen dillane all lined up in various roles


good news - I'm half way through season 1, I know what happens as I've read the book, but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 25, 2011)

Still haven't got round to watching season one yet, but got it on disc for when I get the time & energy.  Bro in law spent half an hour rhapsodising about it, and VP liked it, so (knowing their prefs) I'm assuming it's a lot better than Camelot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Still haven't got round to watching season one yet, but got it on disc for when I get the time & energy. Bro in law spent half an hour rhapsodising about it, and VP liked it, so (knowing their prefs) I'm assuming it's a lot better than Camelot.



It is. 30 minutes of Camelot pissed me off unmercifully, whereas 30 minutes of episode one of Game of Thrones had me knowing I was going to spend the next 3+ hours watching all of episodes 1-4.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2011)

at one point during my viewing of it, i got so excited, i had to pause and do a little dance


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> at one point during my viewing of it, i got so excited, i had to pause and do a little dance


For some reason, I can't visualise that.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm very curious as to what scene that was


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2011)

its when jamie was doing cersie from behind like a rabid dog


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 26, 2011)

Daenerys in the nuddy, blates^^^^


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I'm very curious as to what scene that was


Agreed, but I assume he would've said by now if he either wanted to or could remember which scene it was.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

Greebo said:


> For some reason, I can't visualise that.



Here you go!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> its when jamie was doing cersie from behind like a rabid dog



Nah, blates when Tyrion was getting his leg over, iinit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2011)

i kind of just stamped my feet alternately and rapidly really.
the scene was when drago did a bad thing and then made a rousing speech (should i still be avoiding spoilers?)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i kind of just stamped my feet alternately and rapidly really.
> the scene was when drago did a bad thing and then made a rousing speech (should i still be avoiding spoilers?)



You mean the tongue?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i kind of just stamped my feet alternately and rapidly really.
> the scene was when drago did a bad thing and then made a rousing speech (should i still be avoiding spoilers?)


Thank fuck for that - the nearest I could get was the dancing from "Men Behaving Badly", but in a tiger suit.  No, it'll be another month before I find the time to watch it, and isolated snippets aren't really spoilers, are they?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean the tongue?


Panda!...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean the tongue?


i don't recall a tongue. i do remember a scene with a horse's heart though


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Panda!...



There's loads of tongue in G of T. You can barely move for the tongue (and that's just OU's when he's watching the nudey bits!).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't recall a tongue. i do remember a scene with a horse's heart though



Same episode IIRC.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> <snip>You can barely move for the tongue (and that's just OU's when he's watching the nudey bits!).


And you, of course, didn't start drooling at both ends, hmm?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I know the scene.



Spoiler: Drogo being a badass








Awesome


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 26, 2011)

My mate Paul knows the Producer of GoT, D.B. Weiss - met him years ago when they were both pennyless students, now Paul's a teacher and Dave is a writer/tv bigwig. Dave has invited Paul over to Norn Iron when they're filming season 2 to be a spearcarrier, so look out for a ginger bloke from Barrow the size of a hill bashing in the head of some poor grunt from King's Landing with a big mace.


----------



## xenon (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone said there's a separate thread on the books. Where?I've not seen the series. Half way through book 4 and have questions.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 26, 2011)

xenon said:


> Someone said there's a separate thread on the books. Where?I've not seen the series. Half way through book 4 and have questions.



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


----------



## xenon (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm getting impatient for series 2.
there's a videogame coming too:
http://winter-is-coming.net/
we need more tie-ins.
has there been a porn of it yet?
Game Of Bones?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2011)

(On the) Game, of thrones?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 5, 2011)

Winter is Cumming?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 5, 2011)

I think a porn version would be surplus to requirements really


----------



## Santino (Sep 5, 2011)

A Game of Moans


----------



## Santino (Sep 5, 2011)

Starring Lord Eddard Stark Naked


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

A song of Ice and Phwoar


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 5, 2011)

Dire-Wolf it down: The Swallowing


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

For such an amazing show (and books apparently) its the worst title ever. Game of Thrones? It sounds stupid. Anyway, when you put it next to Camelot, in fact most new TV series, its in a different league. Incredible


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

it makes a lot of sense within the context of the book series.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> For such an amazing show (and books apparently) its the worst title ever. Game of Thrones? It sounds stupid. Anyway, when you put it next to Camelot, in fact most new TV series, its in a different league. Incredible



Na, it makes perfect sense. The whole saga is about the game that is medieval politics - i.e. centred around holding the throne.

The saga is called a Song of Fire and Ice, though. It's only the first book that's called A Game of Thrones. Why they decided to do that I don't know.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it makes a lot of sense within the context of the book series.


But to the ear, its ugly. It sounds like cro-magnon talk.

Game of Helmets would have been equally appropriate and dumb sounding tho...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

i supposed they're obliged to keep the title cos tv series aren't expected to change name each season. it might confuse the poor old public.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> But to the ear, its ugly. It sounds like cro-magnon talk.
> 
> Game of Helmets would have been equally appropriate and dumb sounding tho...


i don't agree that it's ugly.
game of helmets would be an absurd title if you think about it.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

Game of Helmets makes me laugh tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

but it makes no sense.
and anyway, it should be game of helms if you're gonna be accurate.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the way magic stuff slowly creeps into this series


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

i suggest you read the books, maximilian


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

are they good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

fuck yeah, they're amazing. the third book is the most exciting thing i've ever read.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck yeah, they're amazing. the third book is the most exciting thing i've ever read.


should i quickly read as many books as possible before start of 2nd series?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

mmm, that's up to you. i am doing so, but you may want to be surprised by events in the tv series. i couldn't wait though, and i don't regret it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

you can skip the first one, you've seen the first series


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

nooo, don't do that!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck yeah, they're amazing. the third book is the most exciting thing i've ever read.



It's dark as fuck, isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

aye, have to say a feast for crows is a bit of a fragmented letdown after the superlative a storm of swords. we shall see. i'm only a third of the way through it. i hope martin doesn't die before he finished the series. he doesn't look in the best of health.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, have to say a feast for crows is a bit of a fragmented letdown after the superlative a storm of swords. we shall see. i'm only a third of the way through it. i hope martin doesn't die before he finished the series. he doesn't look in the best of health.



I'm about where you are. I finished book 1, 2 and 3 part 1 years and years ago. The series made me pick up where I left off. It is fragmented, but the reviews forewarned me of this. I believe the new one is supposed to get things back on track.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

3 part 1? what do you mean? have i missed a part 2? i don't think i have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm about where you are. I finished book 1, 2 and 3 part 1 years and years ago. The series made me pick up where I left off. It is fragmented, but the reviews forewarned me of this. I believe the new one is supposed to get things back on track.


oh, and the new one deals with all the characters who weren't dealt with in a feast for crows. he split the action over two books.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 3 part 1? what do you mean? have i missed a part 2? i don't think i have.



Book three, originally, was in two parts. I think the re-release has them all in one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

See:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Storm-Swords-Steel-Snow-Song/dp/0006479901
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1A57SDA44FZ7J7BB2C4Z


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

oh, i see, from looking at a customer review of the second part, it appears i have read it. phew!


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i supposed they're obliged to keep the title cos tv series aren't expected to change name each season. it might confuse the poor old public.


That's exactly what they were planning to do with the ill-fated "Threshold" series.  The second season was planned to be called "Foothold", and the next "Stranglehold".


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

PursuedByBears said:


> My mate Paul knows the Producer of GoT, D.B. Weiss - met him years ago when they were both pennyless students, now Paul's a teacher and Dave is a writer/tv bigwig. Dave has invited Paul over to Norn Iron when they're filming season 2 to be a spearcarrier, so look out for a ginger bloke from Barrow the size of a hill bashing in the head of some poor grunt from King's Landing with a big mace.


a mate of mine worked on the first series of GoT, Chris Stoaling, he was the 2nd Assistant Director - I assume he will be or is involved in the 2nd one, I will call him and find out.


----------



## janeb (Sep 28, 2011)

After what felt like quite a slog to get through book 4, am delighted to report that book 5 is back to form


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried repeatedly to read the books but the writing is so terrible I give up. Love the tv show though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

the writing is brilliant!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

It really isn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

it's some of the best storytelling i've ever read. the dialogue can be a bit cringey sometimes ('mislike' is one particular word that annoys me), but it's so exciting it doesn't matter. the descriptions of castles and battles and other physical environments are amazing though, much more evocative than tolkien and far less tiresome (sorry, but i don't really have anyone else to compare him too)


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 29, 2011)

He says 'leal' all the time in the latest book, instead of 'loyal'. That's a bit annoying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's some of the best storytelling i've ever read. the dialogue can be a bit cringey sometimes ('mislike' is one particular word that annoys me), but it's so exciting it doesn't matter. the descriptions of castles and battles and other physical environments are amazing though, much more evocative than tolkien and far less tiresome (sorry, but i don't really have anyone else to compare him too)



Now you're moving the goal posts, are we talking about the use of language or the story battling to get out from the words?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm not moving any goalposts. i'm talking about good writing. it's good writing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 29, 2011)

It's perfectly well written, k_e. Stop being a contrarian


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> He says 'leal' all the time in the latest book, instead of 'loyal'. That's a bit annoying.


i know what you mean, but with a made up world, it's hard to object. there are also helms, trenchers and all sorts of other words., but i never felt they got in the way of the storytelling


----------



## janeb (Sep 29, 2011)

I have read A LOT of fantasy books over the last 30 years or so and I think it has some of the best fantasy characters ever - Tyrion, Jon, Arya for example, and the most contrary way of making absolute villains sympathetic, and vice versa, as the story, and their story, develops.  *disclaimer, only up to about page 200 of book 5*


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

It is well written. It is better than most fantasy out today. But it isn't THAT dark or THAT complex at the end of the day. It's no Malazan Book of The Fallen. Which makes GoT look like Ludo in comparison to AD&D


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

i'd delete/edit a bit of that if i were you jane. everyone's been very careful so far.


----------



## janeb (Sep 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'd delete/edit a bit of that if i were you jane. everyone's been very careful so far.



Good point - done


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> It is well written. It is better than most fantasy out today. But it isn't THAT dark or THAT complex at the end of the day. It's no Malazan Book of The Fallen. Which makes GoT look like Ludo in comparison to AD&D


Tell me more please


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell me more please


 
OK. So the conciet of The Malazan Book of The Fallen is that each novel is merely a chapter. Each novel is very doorsteppy big. It combines a great deal of humour, pathos and incredibly intricate world building, plots within plots and stories within stories that really do make GoT look simple.

The author is a writer and an archaeologist. It follows the lives loves fates etc of the peoples within the Malazan empire. Now, the harder bit to swallow. It is unashamedly 'high fantasy'. There are gods, there is overt magic and so on. But it is not twee or craply written. The characters themselves are as complex and shifty as anything you will find in game of thrones. The magic and what can only be called 'mythic structure' is not deus ex convenience writing.

The first book concerns the operations of a group of Sapper-Marines known as the Bridgeburners as they assault a city called Pale. Give it a go. It's fantasy written for grown ups. God knows I enjoyed GoT so far but Steven Erikson makes him look like a rank amateur.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

You want 'Gardens of The Moon, it is the first novel. Sets the tone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

You've left out a very important detail


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2011)

Oops, ignore that


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 29, 2011)

I've tried the Malazan books and didn't really get more than half way through book one. A bit too magicky for my tastes.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i know what you mean, but with a made up world, it's hard to object. there are also helms, trenchers and all sorts of other words., but i never felt they got in the way of the storytelling



Helm and trencher are still words like I would use in my day to day English though


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've tried the Malazan books and didn't really get more than half way through book one. A bit too magicky for my tastes.


 
It is worth having another crack. The key point about the mythic structure is that it is not a convenient overlay to direct the plot and solve stuff- the gods, ascendants, elder races, things and creatures are not divorced from the human stories- far from it. They are as interdependent as the familial ties in GoT. This is why it raises the bar imo, the whole structure of the storytelling is incredibly complex. I'm a life long reader of complex narratives in fantasy and SF and yet I had no idea of what was really going on with the meta-plot till book three- but you know what? that didn't matter as the violence and passion and sheer verve of the characters engaged in their sub plots carried it. The man will spend four pages explaining why someone carries an exotic weapon, and make it either funny, tragic or just WTF.

As with George he also has no problem at all with killing off characters he has got you to be cheering for.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 30, 2011)

How far through the series of books does the first series take us to?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2011)

the first book


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2011)

Been meaning to watch this for a while, but wanted to read the books first. Had a week of no work so thought it would be a good time. Just finished reading A Dance of Dragons and realised I've probably going to have to wait a fair while to read the next one. 

Got them sitting in my downloads folder so might start watching tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 2, 2011)

We got through the whole series in a few days. It's pretty compelling and addictive telly.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not moving any goalposts. i'm talking about good writing. it's good writing.


it is great writing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

It really isn't. But thankfully the show sets the story free!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2011)

Have the courage of your convictions and at least say why you think it's bad writing  rather than just asserting it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

I already have. Read the beginning of this thread. The writing is bad use of language, he uses ott 'fantasy' stylings to cover up his lack of ability.


----------



## tiki (Oct 3, 2011)

Surely he's using fantasy stylings because it is fantasy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I already have. Read the beginning of this thread. The writing is bad use of language, he uses ott 'fantasy' stylings to cover up his lack of ability.


i have read the thread.
you appear to have read very little of martin's writing.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 3, 2011)

Thing is, Martin is a very decent writer by the standards of modern 'serious' fantasy.

That doesn't mean he's a good writer by the standards of say Jane Austen, but as long as you can read his stuff without being turned off by the prose, who really minds?


----------



## janeb (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyway, I'm now just 400 pages from the end of book 5.  Am reading it VERY slowly as I don't want to get to the end and then have to wait until ?? for the next book  - any ideas of when the next book will be out (disclaimer, I don't think I can read that slowly)?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

janeb said:


> Anyway, I'm now just 400 pages from the end of book 5. Am reading it VERY slowly as I don't want to get to the end and then have to wait until ?? for the next book - any ideas of when the next book will be out (disclaimer, I don't think I can read that slowly)?


the last one took 5 years and george martin is old and not in the best of health.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope he's made notes!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

i imagine his publisher have a contingency plan. he's worth a lot to them.


----------



## janeb (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the last one took 5 years and george martin is old and not in the best of health.



I think I knew that and was just in denial *weeps*

*also makes plan to buy Malazan*


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the last one took 5 years and george martin is old and not in the best of health.



Apart from being quite a bit overweight he doesn't seem too bad. In fact he'd be a good Lord Manderley if the TV show ever catches up with the latest book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

Being old and very fat doesn't bode well


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2011)

Malazadamn you Dotsie, you killer of people's free time. I'm still not reading more Malazan after my epic binge over the summer. It does stay with you, trying to unravel/re-ravel all the plot-threads is mental.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have read the thread.
> you appear to have read very little of martin's writing.



I read a fairly lengthy sample on my kindle and since have read more and browsed friends copies, the writing doesn't change. So if it was shit at the beginning, it's shit throughout.


----------



## tiki (Oct 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I read a fairly lengthy sample on my kindle and since have read more and browsed friends copies, the writing doesn't change. So if it was shit at the beginning, it's shit throughout.


Your opinion though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

A value judgement from someone who has lazily skimmed a little bit here and there. You aren't woking for the LRB any time soon


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I read a fairly lengthy sample on my kindle and since have read more and browsed friends copies, the writing doesn't change. So if it was shit at the beginning, it's shit throughout.



It's not. You're wrong. As evidenced by being a lone voice. It's not cool to always go against the grain. 

That's right, I'm still angry with you for FFVII.


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumped because its being repeated from the start on Sky Atlantic tomorrow (Sunday) at 9pm.


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I read a fairly lengthy sample on my kindle and since have read more and browsed friends copies, the writing doesn't change. So if it was shit at the beginning, it's shit throughout.



Dude, that is so wrong. You can't appreciate the craftmanship of his world building and characterisation from a few samples. I don't know what peple expect from an epic fantasy tail. This delivers. Where the tail's week or flags, you stil have to read on, as you're so invested in the sory.

Occasionly I have failed to finish odd books where by half way through, I still didn't care about the characters or you can see the ending from a mile off.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2011)

I've read enough badly written fantasy to know that GRRM is not a bad fantasy writer. He's no Borges, but he's no Terry Goodkind or R.A. Salvatore either.


----------



## Santino (Oct 8, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I've read enough badly written fantasy to know that GRRM is not a bad fantasy writer. He's no Borges, but he's no Terry Goodkind or R.A. Salvatore either.


Borges was not actually a particularly good stylist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Game Of LOLs:
http://www.gameoflols.com/


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 21, 2011)

I am upto page 10. Where's the LOLs?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 21, 2011)

They called Littlefinger a pedo but seem oblivious to the fact that Daenerys Targaryen was 14 years old when Drogo took her virginity.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

all of  the mormonts are fairly hardcore

i wish there was more of his dad


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 22, 2011)

Mormont is my screen name on some other websites


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

Stannis Baratheon could kick his arse!

Can't wait to see Patchface either, really really sinister character.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 22, 2011)

I've heard nothing about his casting, he may not be in the series


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

Really? *googles*


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you're right, there's no mention of Shireen either. :\


----------



## Cid (Oct 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Game Of LOLs:
> http://www.gameoflols.com/





(extensive spoilers)


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

I was tempted to buy the GoT board game 

*geek*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Koff koff.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2011)

i started watching this at 10pm on saturday night and just finished watching it an hour ago (spending the last hour reading this thread).

i'm going to be absolutely knackered for work tomorrow, but fuck was that worth it! going to get the books to read in the new year.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 24, 2011)

Is this worth watching then?

I mainly find fantasy kind of stuff a bit irritating, but then it's HBO, so.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

it's good drama.

i'm a little burt out  however.  i read all the books  in about two weeks  and  overloaded.

the TV series  does  a really  good job at  putting actor to character  however.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 27, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Is this worth watching then?
> 
> I mainly find fantasy kind of stuff a bit irritating, but then it's HBO, so.....



Yeah, I highly recommend it. I thoroughly enjoyed it the first time I saw it but on the second watching I seemed to notice how bad some of the actors are. And even then it does not mar it.

Why don't you start off with the book?


----------



## YouSir (Oct 27, 2011)

He's already been cast apparently but the man Stannis should have been...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2011)

They'd have to have dug him up first!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 27, 2011)

Bit old though, he should be in between Mark Addy and the guy playing Renly in age. I always thought Mark Strong looked the part.


----------



## YouSir (Oct 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> They'd have to have dug him up first!



A very valid point which only dawned on me when you just said it - bugger, that was the face I had in mind when I was reading the books.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

i reckon stephen dillane is a great choice. he can look dour and forbidding for sure.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Patrick Malahide as Balon Greyjoy


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i reckon stephen dillane is a great choice. he can look dour and forbidding for sure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

Next April?!


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2011)

God, that looks so good, cold winds are rising...and three horn blasts at the end.  I just cannot wait to see this.  Am going to re-read the whole series over Xmas in preparation.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2011)

Which books does season two cover? Trying to work out how much I need to read before then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

the second, but i think they shoehorn in a bit of the third, judging from the fansites.
they're gonna have to hurry up and squeeze more in, as the kids are going to grow up.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2011)

Ta, should manage that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the second, but i think they shoehorn in a bit of the third, judging from the fansites.
> they're gonna have to hurry up and squeeze more in, as the kids are going to grow up.



This was kinda what I thought they'd do. There's no tidy endpoint to the second book anyway, and the third book is loooooong...


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2011)

There was some discussion on twitter last week that they are filming the 3rd and 4th series together, and starting soon - not sure if rumour or confirmed


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 13, 2011)

The kids growing up isn't too bad because the books cover a few years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> The kids growing up isn't too bad because the books cover a few years.


not that many years though? two or three years? it's already been two years IRL and all the actors are considerably older than the characters they're portraying. maisie williams in particular has already grown up a bit too much to be playing arya.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 13, 2011)

*tiny spoiler*

I think that between Arya arriving at Kings Landing in Book 1 and arriving at Harrenhal in Book 2 is at least a year. It'll stretch credibility a bit but I don't think it would be too bad if she was 18 or so by the time they film the latest book.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder if Martin didn't invent the thing with the really long seasons to avoid having to maintain a consistent choronology of what's going on. Mind you, he's got so many other things to juggle you could hardly blame him if he had, and it does serve the cause of dramatic tension when you're not quite sure if one chapter is taking place before, after or simultaneously with the previous one.

Distances in Westeros seem to vary according to the requirements of the narrative as well...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

SEASON TWO TEASER TRAILER:


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've still got 5 of season 1 to watch!


----------



## Reno (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not that many years though? two or three years? it's already been two years IRL and all the actors are considerably older than the characters they're portraying. maisie williams in particular has already grown up a bit too much to be playing arya.



I hope she keeps playing that role, because I thought she was great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I hope she keeps playing that role, because I thought she was great.


me too, she's fantastic. my favourite character too.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 1, 2012)

The eunuch spymaster shines in the TV series in a way that he doesn't in the books. I don't know if it's the acting or the writing.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not that many years though? two or three years? it's already been two years IRL and all the actors are considerably older than the characters they're portraying. maisie williams in particular has already grown up a bit too much to be playing arya.


Nothing to say how long a year in the books is compared to our years though is there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Nothing to say how long a year in the books is compared to our years though is there.


weeeelll, arya is a little girl in all the books. she'll be a woman by the time/if they get to the latest book


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> The eunuch spymaster shines in the TV series in a way that he doesn't in the books. I don't know if it's the acting or the writing.


yeah totally. it's the acting, but also the screentime


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> The eunuch spymaster shines in the TV series in a way that he doesn't in the books. I don't know if it's the acting or the writing.



He gets some extra scenes in the TV show, a couple with Littlefinger that were particularly good. The actor is superb as well, together with Peter Dinklage one of the high points of a near-flawless cast for me. Charles Dance and the bloke who plays Bronn as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2012)

Littlefinger is the don, and Daenyrs. Who is too hot.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> He gets some extra scenes in the TV show, a couple with Littlefinger that were particularly good. The actor is superb as well, together with Peter Dinklage one of the high points of a near-flawless cast for me. Charles Dance and the bloke who plays Bronn as well.



Jerome Flynn plays that part brilliantly, and he's had some of the best lines -

Tyrion: And here we have Bronn, son of...​Bronn: You wouldn't know him.​
Just rewatched all of Season 1 (and approaching the end of the first book), not sure whether to wait or read on...​


----------



## Bingo (Feb 1, 2012)

_Tyrion Lannister_: [_upon seeing the Eyrie for the first time_] The Eyrie. They say it's impregnable. 
_Bronn_: Give me ten good men and some climbing spikes. I'll impregnate the bitch. 
_Tyrion Lannister_: I like you.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like to take this moment to remind people that this is the thread for the TV series - not the books. If it hasn't been in the TV series, then it shouldn't be discussed in this thread IMO.


----------



## Santino (Feb 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'd like to take this moment to remind people that this is the thread for the TV series - not the books. If it hasn't been in the TV series, then it shouldn't be discussed in this thread IMO.


Junior mod


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'd like to take this moment to remind people that this is the thread for the TV series - not the books. If it hasn't been in the TV series, then it shouldn't be discussed in this thread IMO.



Where were you in The Walking Dead thread eh?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

Santino said:


> Junior mod


 Oh god you're right


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Littlefinger is the don, and Daenyrs. Who is too hot.


except no one remembered to dye her eyebrows as well as her hair, which is always disconcerting to look at


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2012)

When does it start again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

April 1st - it says so in the trailer!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2012)

April I think.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha! Thanks. Can't watch the trailer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> except no one remembered to dye her eyebrows as well as her hair, which is always disconcerting to look at



I have carefully weighed the evidence and I have come to the conclusion that despite these alleged eyebrow incongruities I still would.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> *tiny spoiler*
> 
> I think that between Arya arriving at Kings Landing in Book 1 and arriving at Harrenhal in Book 2 is at least a year. It'll stretch credibility a bit but I don't think it would be too bad if she was 18 or so by the time they film the latest book.


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> except no one remembered to dye her eyebrows as well as her hair, which is always disconcerting to look at


 
Much as I like the series, it is a fright wig horror show. Half of the characters are wearing really bad wigs, the worst being the one for Daenerys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2012)

Harry Lloyd's was shocking too!


----------



## zit (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantastic show. I can't wait for series 2.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad I saw this.
I watched episodes 1 & 2 series one and thought it was good, but I got distracted.
Great - loads to watch of a cold winter's evening so as to get up to speed.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Feb 13, 2012)

Right,

I bought the book years ago and never read it/Must have sat on the shelf for at least five years until I read it but I only read it after I saw the TV series. I loved the first series, really enjoyed it. So since then I have read all but the final book. They too are excellent and as is so often the way are better than the film or tv show.

But I've gone back to the first series to refresh myself and I found it well... a bit rubbish! The acting, save a few characters, is really bad - some of the dialogue is wooden and trite. Only the spectacular sets, violence and sex making it interesting and 'adult'.

Bit pissed off at myself it to be honest, I was really enjoying it until I read the books and now it doesn't just seem to be good at all. Don't know if to be annoyed at my own snobbishness or what hehe 

Did anyone else read the books after watching HBO's offerings and return to find it a bit shit on second watch.

I know it's not shit... but it just feels it and I am aware that makes no sense/


----------



## Pingu (Feb 13, 2012)

tbh .. no

but then i am easily pleased with respect to my being entertained


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2012)

For me it's the sheer unpredictability of the plot that's the main attraction. I don't think I'll read the books until some time after the TV series have ended, one way or another.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2012)

at some point unpredictability becomes refusal to give satisfactory plot resolutions. Gerorge


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> at some point unpredictability becomes refusal to give satisfactory plot resolutions. Gerorge


This is what my friends tell me (I refuse to read the books). I guess he knows that Daenerys and Jon are going to join forces and defeat the white walkers with dragons (Fire and Ice, right?) and is stuffing the intervening time with intrigue and death.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is what my friends tell me (I refuse to read the books). I guess he knows that .........


 


Crispy said:


> I'd like to take this moment to remind people that this is the thread for the TV series - not the books. If it hasn't been in the TV series, then it shouldn't be discussed in this thread IMO.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't read or even heard details of what happens in the other books (apart from that there are lots of deaths of characters you think aren't going to die). It just seems obvious to me. Dunno, maybe it'll be one of the other Starcks, but my money's on Jon. He's got a sword with a name.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah fair enough, when you're not sure whose read the books, even idle speculation looks spoilery.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 13, 2012)

is it true dumbledore dies?


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> at some point unpredictability becomes refusal to give satisfactory plot resolutions. Gerorge


 
Problem is i'm pretty sure he has the ending all worked out in his head, but getting there is the challenge


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2012)

HBO have released some pictures and here are some of the new characters:
Davos Seaworth (Liam Cunningham):






Melisandre (Carice Van Houten) and Stannis Baratheon (Stephen Dillane):





Balon Greyjoy (Patrick Malahide):





Brienne Of Tarth (Gwendoline Christie):


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 14, 2012)

i like the look of  davos and brienne (although like in the case of tyrion perhaps she looks a bit too good)

not sure about stannis


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

Stannis is not nearly as grim faced as he should be


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 14, 2012)

Brienne looks incredible. Stannis should be a surly slaphead.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 14, 2012)

And they really should have cast Richard O'Brien as Xaro Xhoan Daxos


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> And they really should have cast Richard O'Brien as Xaro Xhoan Daxos


nonso anozie has that honour:


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> nonso anozie has that honour:


 
I'll wait and see how he plays the role, but I don't buy it tbh. Daxos' Qartheen pallor is his defining physical characteristic. I think the show's biggest failing has been in its casting of 'foreign' characters. They either just cast a white guy with an English accent, or they'll throw together an assorted crowd of anyone non-white they can find, neither of which ring true.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

the onion knight certainly looks the part, I'll give them that. Bienne also, although I thought she was meant to be plain, I'd tap that.

Stannis will need to convince me


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2012)

That photo of Stannis ain't right but i've seen other pictures of Dillane and think he can do dour and forbidding very well


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 14, 2012)

Stannis looks great in the teaser trailer.

There's a few we still haven't seen yet- Rose Leslie as Ygritte, Lucien Msamati as Salladhor Saan. I'm not sure they've even cast Mace Tyrell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2012)

if they haven't cast him yet, he won't be in it. i guess they don't really need him to the next series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2012)

I always imagined Stannis to look like Michael Ironside.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> I always imagined Stannis to look like Michael Ironside.


Wheras here he looks like Jamie Nesbit


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2012)

no he doesn't. he looks like stephen dillane.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2012)

Stannis looks wrong, very wrong. Granted Pete Postlethwaite, who it should have been, is dead by they could still have gotten Ian McShane who would have done a similarly fine job of being consistently enraged without actually doing much.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2012)

Also not sure about Davos but that one I can maybe live with depending on how he plays it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2012)

shame bob peck is dead. he'd have been good.
david sholefield would have been my pick.
dillane will be ok though. he has the talent to look the part.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> shame bob peck is dead. he'd have been good.
> david sholefield would have been my pick.
> dillane will be ok though. he has the talent to look the part.


 
Nah, that's mild concern/whininess, needs more barely concealed rage at the universe and everyone in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2012)

i reckon he can do it - give him a chance!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm waiting to be convinced. He may carry it if he has the skill. Even though he doesn't have the pitiless lawful good mentalism face I was sort of imagining stannis to have in my brains


----------



## janeb (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just thinking Bob Peck's not dead, don't be ridiculous but before I posted thought I'd better check - died in 1999!!  No idea how I missed that - I loved Bob Peck but did think he hadn't been in much recently.  *goes and puts Edge of Darkness on*


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 15, 2012)

Robbie Carlyle as Ramsay Snow


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2012)

too old, sean harris would be better


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 28, 2012)

Are we just carrying this thread on into Season 2 or is there going to be a separate one?

Either way, the latest trailer -



Looks great, particularly as a non-book reader (not past AGOT yet), the scale seems to be widening massively


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2012)

*HYPE!!!!*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy to keep things on here tbh...


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, might be easier to keep the TV series & book thread apart to avoid spoilers for those who haven't read A Clash Of Kings.

I was worried reading the books would spoil the TV series, but it seems to have done the opposite.


----------



## al (Feb 29, 2012)

Just finished the first series, was late to it 'cause I didn't think i'd like it then watched the first episode on the plane over to China. ZOMG!! I don't know what I love most about it, but I really like the fact that the female characters are totally badass, plus it's basically Skyrim...

So now I need to hunt down the books and read all of them (are there still new ones coming out?)

Daenerys Targaryen FTW!!


----------



## Idaho (Feb 29, 2012)

There are meant to be 2 more books to finish the whole saga, although with Martin's slowness and general infirmity, it's an even money bet as to whether he will actually finish the damn thing.


----------



## janeb (Mar 1, 2012)

He has apparently told his son and his agent how it's going to end 'just in case'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Kevin J Anderson will finish them off


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 5, 2012)

janeb said:


> He has apparently told his son and his agent how it's going to end 'just in case'


 
I don't think he has any kids?

Bodacious new trailer here: http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/03/03/game-of-thrones-seven-devils/


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

Last nights episode of the Simpsons had  Game of Thrones opening credits.


----------



## janeb (Mar 7, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I don't think he has any kids?
> 
> Bodacious new trailer here: http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/03/03/game-of-thrones-seven-devils/


 
Hmmm, where did I read that - thought it was in SFX but could well have been some made up gubbins from somewhere.


----------



## janeb (Mar 11, 2012)

And another new trailer here 'The more people you love the weaker you are'



First time we see Ygritte, 32 / 33 secs in


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF is Margaery Tyrell wearing. I thought she was meant to be the model of ladylike chastity


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is what my friends tell me (I refuse to read the books). I guess he knows that Daenerys and Jon are going to join forces and defeat the white walkers with dragons (Fire and Ice, right?) and is stuffing the intervening time with intrigue and death.



Don't be put off. But it's an investment. The Fourth book is quite harrowing. The most recent one drags a bit IMO. But I had to read them back to back last summer.


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, sorry. TV series only. Still haven't seen all the first one.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah Stannis


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2012)

Not long before series two begins...


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2012)

Supposed to be 1st April but it's not on the EPG yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2012)

I am without broadband or satellite/cable for the foreseeable future


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> WTF is Margaery Tyrell wearing. I thought she was meant to be the model of ladylike chastity


 
She comes across as a bit of a trollop IMO.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched the trailer yesterday, looks like it's going to be just as good as season 1 - I hope!


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2012)

Starts Monday


----------



## Santino (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we should have a new thread. I also need a reminder of everything that's happened.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

A new thread would be a good idea. It'll get too unwieldy if all the series ever made are constrained to this thread


----------



## binka (Mar 27, 2012)

i rewatched the first series the other week just to refresh my memory but theres one little thing that i don't quite follow: how people are moving from north to south of the wall so freely? in the first episode there was that nights watchman who legged it and later on there were those wildlings who had moved south. the wall is fucking enormous so i doubt they went over the top of it so unless there are some tunnels underneath it they must have gone through the tunnels through it - the tunnels that on the south side are in the middle of the base/fort.

surely nothing should be getting past the wall without the nights watch knowing about it? i know they mentioned being undermanned so perhaps not all the tunnels are properly guarded but even so they are not open tunnels - the door/barrier at the end can only be opened from the south side so they still shouldn't be getting through unnoticed.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 27, 2012)

Judging from the map of Westeros, can't they boat around it?

EDIT - Sorry, that's fucking huge and I don't know how to shrink it


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2012)

Surprised to see you're still alive, Binka. I thought you'd have poisoned yourself by now with your culinary skills.


----------



## binka (Mar 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Surprised to see you're still alive, Binka. I thought you'd have poisoned yourself by now with your culinary skills.


cant keep a good man down. besides my mum makes my dinners now


----------



## binka (Mar 27, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Judging from the map of Westeros, can't they boat around it?


true. its not impossible to boat around but where would they get a boat from?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 27, 2012)

Some sail around the Eastwatch end, some climb an unpatrolled section, some use tunnels that the Night's Watch have forgotten about.  Can't say more without being accused of spoilers!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish my house was called 'The Dreadfort'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2012)

it is, behind your back


----------



## binka (Mar 27, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Some sail around the Eastwatch end, some climb an unpatrolled section, some use tunnels that the Night's Watch have forgotten about. Can't say more without being accused of spoilers!


thats fair enough i thought the books would have a reaosnable explanation its just in the show the wall is shown as a vast inpenetrable barrier


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah they can climb over it in small numbers, especially as Watch manpower is limited so they can't patrol as thoroughly as they once could. You can see on that map that they used to have 19 castles along the Wall, but now only the three named forts are manned. Also they use boats sometimes (although they're not very technological), and occasionally bribe Watch patrols to be allowed across.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 27, 2012)

also the mountainous end  has  passes in it


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 31, 2012)

I've watched the first four eps but it is so fucking boring 

As if anybody but a frigging 14 year old D&D player could be bothered about the internal politics of the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros

Where's the killing?! Where's the action?! I want death! Adventure! Excitement!

Watching immediately after the Walking Dead perhaps gives one an inflated expectation of what TV drama should bring


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2012)

The excitement and drama is mostly in the politicking and power playing. They don't really show any battles. Fighting is boring anyway. The real intrigue is in the politics.


----------



## madzone (Mar 31, 2012)

And the dwarf sex.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2012)

Tits > swords


----------



## madzone (Mar 31, 2012)

And it contains one of the hottest girl on girl sceenes I've seen in a long time


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah, the soft pron was a bonus.

whore / dwarf sex - meow!


----------



## madzone (Mar 31, 2012)

And Sean Bean was in it. I really don't see what there was to dislike.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2012)

There are some choice scenes of violence anyway. Especially the Dothraki stuff.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone else have The Bear and the Maiden Fair stuck in their head forever now?

*A bear there was, a bear, a bear! *
*All black and brown, and covered with hair!*

The Maid of Tarth is going to be played by a beautiful actress called Gwendoline Christie - what the?! She's supposed to be the ugliest, lankiest, flat chested woman in all of the Seven Kingdoms and they cast this beauty. She's gorgeous! She is supposed to be horrendously ugly that she is often mistaken for an ugly man.






Argh... don't get me started. I liked the TV series until I read the books and they just ruined it for me. The books are sublime and the TV series really is quite poor in comparison. It is good, don't get me wrong but it's so far removed from the books I think I will find the second series hard to watch.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2012)

She looks great in character I think:






I came at the other way, reading the books first. I like that the perspective roams a bit more in the TV show so you can see conversations between Littlefinger and Varys, Robert and Cersei etc. They're like deleted scenes from the novels. Obviously you miss out on their internal thoughts and all that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've watched the first four eps but it is so fucking boring
> 
> As if anybody but a frigging 14 year old D&D player could be bothered about the internal politics of the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros
> 
> ...


 

If the Walking Dead is your bar for gripping drama....


The politics is the point. Swords and boobs are all well recieved obviously but the power plays that construct those situations lend them more relevance.

It helps in the books that some characters are ciphers for certain attitudes. Stannis for instance, you wouldn't want to be his mate but you'd know he represents a particularly harsh rule of law. JaIme Lannister, a breathtakingly arrogant cunt who represents power of the sword. etc. fill in the gaps yourself because I can't be arsed.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Peter Dinklage is so good isn't he


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

Like S2 although it wasn't quite as good as S1 imo.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Nearly finished S2 now and thought it was as good as S1. Might be as there was more screen time for Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've watched the first four eps but it is so fucking boring
> 
> As if anybody but a frigging 14 year old D&D player could be bothered about the internal politics of the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros
> 
> ...


you want death? it will come to you soon enough


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you want death? it will come to you soon enough


 
NOT TODAY.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> NOT TODAY.


probably not today. but not definitely not today


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> probably not today. but not definitely not today


 
We know not the hour nor the day.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> We know not the hour nor the day.


which reminds me of this little gem


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

Fucking Lannisters, man.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

I finished the first season last night, and I think the story works better on telly than as a book.

My problem with the first book wasn't just the turgidity level, but the fact that it tried to use medieval European tropes (parfit gentil knights, etc) outside of the context in which those tropes made sense - Christendom. To have a quest for the holy grail (yeah, I know this isn't a grail story, that's just an example, bear with me) you need a grail myth, and for that you need Xtianity, not the ill-defined polytheism of the books. In the telly series that doesn't seem to matter.

Oh, and I found the depiction of the Dothraki merely silly, a random jumble of bits and pieces from "primitive" peoples around the world: Mongols, Bedouin, Plains Indians. But the series is good enough to overcome that.

I do hope that in the very final book/TV episode, a couple of avatars of Robespierre and Danton come on and guillotine the whole rotten lot of them (except for Tyrion L. and Arya S.)


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> Anyone else have The Bear and the Maiden Fair stuck in their head forever now?
> 
> *A bear there was, a bear, a bear! *
> *All black and brown, and covered with hair!*


----------



## trabuquera (May 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I finished the first season last night, and I think the story works better on telly than as a book.
> 
> My problem with the first book wasn't just the turgidity level, but the fact that it tried to use medieval European tropes (parfit gentil knights, etc) outside of the context in which those tropes made sense - Christendom. To have a quest for the holy grail (yeah, I know this isn't a grail story, that's just an example, bear with me) you need a grail myth, and for that you need Xtianity, not the ill-defined polytheism of the books. In the telly series that doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> ...


 
I've only read as far as book 2 and still working through 2nd TV series, but I have a sneaking suspicion the entire cycle is a cunningly-disguised hardcore marxist tract designed to subvert the fantasy genre and its fans so thoroughly that Game of Thrones will turn out to have been the best-ever intersectional postmodernist prank Of All Time....

Agree with you about the theology thing. I mean, not that believing in the Christian God made real medieval knights behave in any more  of 'Christian' fashion toward the poor / women / non Christians - rather the opposite in fact - but they did at least have a code, even if it wasn't a very coherent one. It seemed to me GoT goes heavy on all the political intrigue but didn't go deeply enough into what its characters' real beliefs were, which means that all the conflict is either empty and so-whattish, or that it's really only about money and resources (oh hello, it's that man Marx again.)

Really interested that you found the Dothraki more convincing on screen than page though - lots and lots of viewers (particularly in the US) say exactly the opposite. If you ever want to sink into a real mire of confusion, check out some of the (literally hundreds and hundreds of pages of) online debating  whether / how / how much GoT "is racist". My answer: yes (the Dothraki being a grab-bag of virtually every single insulting cliche of the Other that's ever been portrayed anywhere, from Tarzan to Ming the Merciless), but no (since you can't really be racist against imaginary races of imaginary worlds...). IMHO the production designers should have thought this through before 'accidentally' casting the vast majority of their 'copper skinned savages' types in this way, but hey. You can't have everything _and _dragons on top.


----------



## Stigmata (May 13, 2013)

The lack of an all-encompassing state religion, and a worldview shaped by it, is an effort to make the characters easier to relate to. It doesn't make it unconvincing to me- we are told next to nothing about the religious doctrines or philosophical traditions of this world, so maybe they get their ideas of chivalry from somewhere else (actually i'm not sure the word chivalry is ever used). Best not to read it as a reinterpretation of medieval history at all, tbh, or you'll tie yourself in knots picking it apart.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Really interested that you found the Dothraki more convincing on screen than page though - lots and lots of viewers (particularly in the US) say exactly the opposite. If you ever want to sink into a real mire of confusion, check out some of the (literally hundreds and hundreds of pages of) online debating whether / how / how much GoT "is racist". My answer: yes (the Dothraki being a grab-bag of virtually every single insulting cliche of the Other that's ever been portrayed anywhere, from Tarzan to Ming the Merciless), but no (since you can't really be racist against imaginary races of imaginary worlds...). IMHO the production designers should have thought this through before 'accidentally' casting the vast majority of their 'copper skinned savages' types in this way, but hey. You can't have everything _and _dragons on top.


 
Hang on a minute, I didn't say I found the Dothraki convincing! I just thought that they were less annoying in the TV version.


----------



## bi0boy (May 14, 2013)

Oh it's racist now is it?


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Oh it's racist now is it?


The decadent East


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 14, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Oh it's racist now is it?


Not in  the Michael Richards way, but certainly in the Edward Said way.
Sad really, political correctness gone mad, can't even blatantly reproduce racist stereotypes these days!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

Game of Thrones ebooks for 99p each at Sainsburys 
Also same on Amazon for the Kindle


----------



## mango5 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just started watching again from the beginning, to be able to binge watch S6 by the time we're done. Box sets available in the local library


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2019)

Never seen a minute of if before this weekend.

Have binge-watched series 1,2 and half of 3 so far, quite liking it but not wholly enamoured tbh

Liam Neeson should be in it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Never seen a minute of if before this weekend.
> 
> Have binge-watched series 1,2 and half of 3 so far, quite liking it but not wholly enamoured tbh
> 
> Liam Neeson should be in it



I'm quite jealous. You can watch them beginning to end.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 24, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> ...Liam Neeson should be in it


He wouldn't last.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> He wouldn't last.


Jason Statham, now there's a man who'd sort things out


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2019)

Adidas now doing Got trainers...£150 per pair, pick your House.

https://www.adidas.co.uk/ultraboost...Ucznk4IC4eC6BsmBtoi4DBPSadKjPeInvVLx_REbnzOJg


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2019)

Taking part in a sweepstake - list of GoT characters, you guess if by the end they're alive or dead, with the optional bonus question of "Do they become a white walker?" - gain 2 points if you guess right, lose two if wrong.

Five point compulsory questions - 

Who kills the Night King?
Who ends up on the Iron Throne?

You can of course do your own.

Also Mrs SI and I have decided to get up at 5.30 on Mondays to watch each new ep. as she won't be able to avoid people on  Mondays and I won't stay be able to stay away from spoilers.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 6, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Also Mrs SI and I have decided to get up at 5.30 on Mondays to watch each new ep. as she won't be able to avoid people on  Mondays and I won't stay be able to stay away from spoilers.



TBH, people should know better than to share spoilers (either verbally or on social media, where they know there's a good likelihood of them spoiling it for someone) for a programme that's just aired.  I'd go as far as to greenlight smacking someone for breaking this rule.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 6, 2019)

There's a series specific thread.

Game of thrones season 8


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2019)

there's a prequel on the way HBO developing new Game of Thrones prequel focusing on bloody history of House Targaryen | The Irish Post


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2019)

Anyoe bothered with the documentary, The Last Watch?  mrsb is keen, but I dunno if I can be arsed


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 13, 2019)

Will it be more political intrigue or will it be dragons galore?
The former I will watch.
The latter, probably not.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> Anyoe bothered with the documentary, The Last Watch?  mrsb is keen, but I dunno if I can be arsed


It's really good. You really get an appreciation of how much unseen stuff goes into making a show like this. The focus is very much on the behind the scenes people, not the stars. Watch it  belboid


----------



## Supine (Sep 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> Anyoe bothered with the documentary, The Last Watch?  mrsb is keen, but I dunno if I can be arsed



Was excellent. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2019)

I just finished watching them all again since it finished.  Still got stuck on season 5 and the beginning of 6 a bit.  Season 8 was better for watching it all together, apart from the last episode.  Which was still wank.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 13, 2019)

Stigmata said:


> could do for TV fantasy what Battlestar Galactica did for TV science fiction.



Based upon how awful I heard Battlestar Galactica's ending was, never has an OP been so apt...


----------

